# Adventure Across Khorvaire - Reflections



## Mista Collins (Feb 24, 2008)

_It doesn’t happen often on the Wroat campus of Morgrave University, but it is always an exciting day when you get the opportunity to sit in on and listen to a Thunder Guide speak, and this afternoon is no different. Sir Montlero ir”Grithop, a Thunder Guide who has traveled across Khorvaire, will be speaking about the intricacies and difficulties of dealing with the Sahuagin during his various excursions to Xen’Drik.

Meeting with a group of your peers in the dormitories, you decide to head to the lecture together. Nothing could ruin a day like this…_



*Adventure Across Khorvaire*
_Chapter 1: Reflections_
*In-Character Thread: *http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=221177
*Out-of-Character Thread: *http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=219775&page=1
*Rogues Gallery: *http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=220488



*The Adventurers*
Saellin d'Thuranni – Elven Rogue1 – played by Velmont
Trebuchet – Warforged <insert arcane caster type>1 – played by Shayuri
Se’ket – Human Druid1 – played by Isida Kep’Tukari
Kamarna'darak – Human Artificer1 – played by nick012000
Sven – human fighter1 – played by pathfinderg1
Drigge – Human Paladin1 – played by Starman

*Posting:*
I work during the day and do not have access to this site. Most of my posting will be done in the evenings (6pm-10pm EST). I am going to try and post at least once per day during the week and might make a post on the weekend. If it comes to combat situations, if a player has not responded within 48 hours of my last post, he/she will be NPC’ed for the round. I want to keep the flow of this game going. I will resolve all dice rolls using invisible castle, allowing the rest of you to focus on creating imaginative and flavorful posts.

*Combat: (copied from Thanee-hope you don't mind)  *
I will be using a different thread for combat situations/declarations. 







			
				Thanee said:
			
		

> Whenever the game moves into combat rounds, I will put up a link to it. In this thread, instead of the IC-thread, you can then describe your actions for the next round. Your combat declaration should include a visual description (like an IC-post) of the action, which I can copy over to the combat resolution post in the IC-thread, probably with some modifications to put it into context. Since I will roll all dice when the combat round gets resolved, you should not include the result of your actions in the description, if it depends on a dice roll, which you cannot know about at that point. Furthermore, the post should include what actions your character takes below the description, for example...
> 
> Free Action: Drop bow
> Move Action: Move to <space> and draw sword
> ...




[sblock=Character submission info]
*Character Selection:*
I am looking for about 5 players. This is not going to be a first-come, first-serve basis. I am looking for a group of people who have an interest  in the Eberron Campaign setting and create characters with flavorful backgrounds. I'm looking for a good group of players/characters who mesh well with each other.

*Starting level:* 1st level
*Ability Scores:* 32-point buy
*Starting Gold:* 160 gp
*HP:* Max at 1st
*Races:* Humans, Dwarves, Elves, Gnomes, Half-elves, Half-orcs, Halflings, Warforged, Shifters, Changlelings, Kalashtar, and Goblin
*Ability Scores:* 32 point-buy
*Background:* Tied into Morgrave University in some fashion.

*Material Allowed: *
Player’s Handbook 3.5
Dungeon Master’s Guide 3.5
Monster Manual 3.5
Player's Handbook II
Dungeon Master's Guide II
Magic Item Compendium
Complete Warrior
Complete Divine
Complete Adventurer
Complete Arcane
Expanded Psionics Handbook
Complete Psionic
Eberron Campaign Setting
Dragonmarked
Explorer’s Handbook
Faiths of Eberron
Five Nations
Magic of Eberron
Player’s Guide to Eberron
Races of Eberron
Secrets of Xen’Drik
Sharn: City of Towers
The Forge of War

*Character Submissions:*
Iyan – Human Sorcerer1 (or Beguilder1) – submitted by Atanatotatos
Saellin d'Thuranni – Elven Rogue1 – submitted by Velmont
Manister d'Orien – Human Ranger1 – submitted by Velmont
Drigge – Human Paladin1 – submitted by Starman
Trebuchet – Warforged <insert arcane caster type>1 – submitted by Shayuri
Ash Naperro – Human Warlock1 – submitted by Douane
Sven – human fighter1 – submitted by pathfinderg1
________ - Halfling Spirit-Shaman1 – submitted by ShaggySpellsword
Kamarna'darak – Human Artificer1 – submitted by nick012000
________ - Elf Soulknife1 – submitted by Ellias
Se’ket – Human Druid1 – submitted by Isida Kep’Tukari
Sinon – Human Fighter1 – submitted by Drowned Hero
Shar Blazeclaw - Shifter Soulknife1 - GammaPaladin[/sblock]


----------



## Atanatotatos (Feb 24, 2008)

i would be interested... should i post a character profile here, or pm you? email maybe?
I also believe I have to say that this would be my first pbp experience, and that english is not my mother tongue (meaning that my vocabulary may be poor at times) in case this is an issue for you.


----------



## Velmont (Feb 24, 2008)

I would be interested. I think you've seen me enough with DEFCON1 game to see my style of play. Here a few concept that would interest me:

1) This character is member of an house. He has been suggested by his house to join the university in hope to learn a few things bout Xen'drick continent. The idea to find a source of Sibery shard is attracting his house but doesn't put too much hope in this source of information, so they have sent a green to keep them informed. 

House that interest me: Deneith, Jorasco, Orien, Phiarlan, Thuranni. Maybe you have a house that would fit the best your story or the party. The race will depend on the house, the class will come after.


2) This independent is a marked with an aberant mark. He has join the univesity in hope to flee his world who has turned bad since he got his mark and maybe find an expedition to Xen'drik. He has accepted it (a bit like Ari in DEFCON1 games) but prefers to keep it his little secret, and most likely he will hide his mark under other type of power (an arcane spellcaster of some sort: Duskbalde, Hexblade, Spellthief, Sorcerer...)


3) A Shifter who has just return form a failed expidition of an member of the university. He has been engaged as a guide into the unknown, but the expition has never reach teh coast of Xen'drik, because of the ship have been damaged in a tempest and had to return to Sharn. He has been wandering around the University for a few days, waiting for a new expedition that has been promised but now he doubt he will be part of.


4) This Divine Mind has been a fervant follower of Olladra. Having heard rumor of Xen'drik, he hopes ot find fortune that would allow him to have a few decades of rest in a large house where he would be able to throw some feast and party in the name of his patron god.


5) This Changelling Warlock has been engaged by a rival of the University to spy on them and report on the activities. He has been himself not interested to do so, but his employeer his pulling some string that he can't ignore.


Tell me which concept fits more your idea of campaign. If many fits, let's just see which one will fit better with the other members of the group. We can start to speak about one to devellop it better.


----------



## Starman (Feb 24, 2008)

I would love to be a part of an Eberron campaign. 

My first character idea would be, Drigge, a human Paladin of the Silver Flame. He grew up on the streets of Sharn not knowing his parents. When he was seven, he was poking around Morgrave University and caught the attention of one Professor Vingingale, a cantankerous half-elf who found himself charmed by the youth. Drigge began spending a lot of time at the University, mostly because he could get something to eat and occasionally a place to sleep, though he also enjoyed reading some of the books he could get his hands on, especially any about adventurers. One book changed his life, though; it was about the Church of the Silver Flame. After seeing many horrific evils growing up on the streets, Drigge was mesmerized by the idea of an organization dedicated to thwarting evil. He decided to become a Paladin in the service of the church. Vingingale was disappointed because he had hoped Drigge would become a professor at the University, but he understood and gave Drigge his blessing. 

Shortly before he left for his training, a man approached Drigge one day. He was hooded and had a low gravely voice. The man said, "Drigge?" When the boy nodded, the man handed him a small scrap of paper and said, "Your father wanted you to have this." Without another word, the man turned and walked off. Drigge tried to catch him, but the man seemed to have just disappeared. Examining the piece of paper, Drigge saw that it seemed to have a crude map as well as some indecipherable writing. Vingingale said he thought the map appeared to be a location within the Demon Wastes, but that the writing must be some sort of code that he could not figure out without more time. 

Unfortunately, Drigge did not have the time because he was leaving in two days for his Paladin training. He has recently completed this, though, and is anxious to not only begin his service in the world, but also to possibly find out more about the writing on the mysterious piece of paper.

My only question, MC, before I would go farther with this character is: what exactly is your perception of the Paladin? How do you view their code? How strict is it?


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 24, 2008)

Noooo

Nooooooo

I'm in too many games...mustn't...give in...

But...I could try Trebuchet again. His games always die so fast. Maybe this is the one...

Curse yooouuuu, Mista Collins!


----------



## Mista Collins (Feb 24, 2008)

Atanatotatos said:
			
		

> i would be interested... should i post a character profile here, or pm you? email maybe?
> I also believe I have to say that this would be my first pbp experience, and that english is not my mother tongue (meaning that my vocabulary may be poor at times) in case this is an issue for you.



Feel free to post a character concept. All are welcome to do so.


----------



## Mista Collins (Feb 24, 2008)

Velmont said:
			
		

> Tell me which concept fits more your idea of campaign. If many fits, let's just see which one will fit better with the other members of the group. We can start to speak about one to devellop it better.



Any of those concepts would work well, Velmont. I like them all. I really like the first and last idea, because they tie in an organization other than Morgrave that would allow for some interesting hooks or roleplaying situations.

But don't feel obligated to focus your characters backstory or goals on Xen'Drik, because there is a good chance they might not end up there for quite sometime.


----------



## Mista Collins (Feb 24, 2008)

Starman said:
			
		

> My only question, MC, before I would go farther with this character is: what exactly is your perception of the Paladin? How do you view their code? How strict is it?




I like the character concept. In all the games I have run, I have only had one character be a paladin and he only lasted one session. The paladin is a champion of justice and destroyer of evil, someone who demonstrates and embodies goodness and law. To me, the paladin's Code of Conduct isn't overly strict, but is something that must be adhered to. Maybe a questionable act would be allowed in the name of the greater good, but there would have to be a very good reason. As long as the character is roleplayed with the idea of acting with honor, protecting the innocent and helping those in need, I am sure there will not be any problems.


----------



## Douane (Feb 24, 2008)

*Ash Naperro, Human Warlock:*

Ash Naperro is the wayward son of Professor Arkadius Naperro, the Primus of Linguistics at the Wroat campus. He might also have been his prodigal son had the 12-year-old not stood before his door five years ago, reminding the Professor of a field study he had been part of 13 winters ago and a certain druidess he had "met" back then.

Since that fateful day Professor Naperro has tried to become the father he never wanted to be and Ash ... has enjoyed his new life to the the fullest. Both father and son are not totally clear on why his mother sent him away so suddenly, but Ash at least doesn't really care as he found the city life much more to his liking than a lonely hut in the woods and a severe taskmaster in form of his mother. Being the son of a staff member has afforded him some extra liberties around the campus and Ash has shamelessly exploited them all - his attempts to organize a "recreative chemical" distribution or to cut in on the antiquities trade have not been well received by the powers that, however. So far his father has managed to shield him from the repercussions of his actions but the Professor's patience grows thinner every day. Since assuming fatherhood was always more a matter of responsibility than of parental love for Arkadius Naperro, he is slowly coming to the conclusion that Ash, now being an adult, has to start living on his own feet. In fact, little does Ash know that the Professor has considered for some time now kicking him out once a suitable opportunity arises.


Ash's unusual abilities have been put down to his mother's heritage by the Professor as he can not (or doesn't want to) recall any similar incidents in his own family line. Ash himself isn't particularly interested where his powers come, he has accepted them as a natural part of his very being - even if others don't - and wastes no thoughts on their origin - in fact, after witnessing some of the sights his mothers had shown him he doesn't even find them _that_ strange. At the same time this also lead to him not improving substantially on his powers despite having them throughout most of his youth as he never tried to push them to their limits and beyond in order to learn their full extent, but simply used them for their utility value.


Personality-wise Ash is something of a restless soul. His life over the past few years has been fun and really made up for the harsh circumstances of his childhood, but lately something seems to be missing. Left with the feeling of already having done everything there is to do at the University, Ash has started to attend lectures a bit more earnestly, for once without the sole intention of picking up female students or to plan some sort of mischief. Nevertheless, actually taking that final step and leave his present life behind has put been put off more than once by him for Ash likes to have a certain degree of creature comforts around and is lazy to boot.

An eternal optimist to the core, his constant cheerfulness has been known to grate on the nerves of those of different temperaments (aided by a wisecrack here and there). Always quick to laugh, Ash refuses to let anything get him down for long. The one notable exception to all this is his name which he is kind of sensitive about: Having resisted his father's repeated attempts to change it into a "proper" Naperro name, ie. "Arkadius II.",  there is nothing that can enrage him more than having someone draw the false connection that, based on his name and his mother being a druid, they have to be pretty devoted Ashbounds.Despite being rather charismatic and having developed notable social skills, Ash has no overt desire to be a leader and stand in the center of attention, unless it's temporary measure and good for a laugh or two.


Class Advancement: Pure Warlock


----------



## Mista Collins (Feb 24, 2008)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> But...I could try Trebuchet again. His games always die so fast. Maybe this is the one...
> 
> Curse yooouuuu, Mista Collins!



I do what I can Shayuri.   

I always thought Treb was a neat character (Warforged Warmage, right?). I think this might be the one...


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Feb 24, 2008)

I've got a couple of ideas that might work for this one.  I'll post the basic concepts- let me know if either one sounds interesting or workable.

1. Kendrin d'Kundarak: Dwarven scholar and trap-focused rogue; aiming for the Silver Key PrC from Dragonmarked.  He would be a student at the university- probably taking the Education feat for 1st level.  A crafter and a scholar by nature, he has become more and more interested in exploring the ruins of past ages, and he is looking to undertake some practical field work in hopes of someday joining the elite order of his House.  Role: traps and locks rogue/missile support/skill monkey

2. Sven: Human war orphan, carrying the dark secret of an aberrant mark.  He has heard the stories of how such marks can drive you mad or destroy their bearers, and he has sought refuge in the focused meditation and physical training of a monk.  He has been working at the university in return for taking classes.  Planned advancement as pure monk, with the aberrant dragonmark feat chain from Dragonmarked.  ROLE: light melee/scout


----------



## Velmont (Feb 24, 2008)

I'll go with concept one, an elven rogue spy type who will go for the Dragonmark Heir PrC. I'll devellop more his background and stats later. Here a rough draft of what I am thinking about actually.


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 24, 2008)

Yar, Treb's been a warforged warmage.

In hindsight, I'm not sure that's the best way to do him though. Warmages are so -limited-. I could just as easily make him a warlock. Or I could pay to have his armor enchanted with the Twilight modifier and make him an artillery sorceror.

I am unsure. I do like how many blasties warmages have, but at early levels their lack of defensive and utility options really hurt them, it seems like.


----------



## Starman (Feb 24, 2008)

Mista Collins said:
			
		

> I like the character concept. In all the games I have run, I have only had one character be a paladin and he only lasted one session. The paladin is a champion of justice and destroyer of evil, someone who demonstrates and embodies goodness and law. To me, the paladin's Code of Conduct isn't overly strict, but is something that must be adhered to. Maybe a questionable act would be allowed in the name of the greater good, but there would have to be a very good reason. As long as the character is roleplayed with the idea of acting with honor, protecting the innocent and helping those in need, I am sure there will not be any problems.




Cool. That's about how I've always imagined it. I've played a paladin with a couple of DMs who had really, uh, different perceptions.

DM: "You can't run away! That's against your code."
Me: "It's a Great Wyrm and I'm third level."

Or...

Me: "I smile at her, and in a friendly tone ask her if she knows anything about X"
DM: "You're not having impure thoughts about her, are you?
Me: "No! I'm being friendly because that's my nature and I want her to help us!"

So, I always like to make sure the DM and I are on the same wavelength when it comes to paladins before I play one. I'll put up some stats today or tomorrow. And then assuming, I'm picked, this is the character I'd like to play.


----------



## Starman (Feb 24, 2008)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> I am unsure. I do like how many blasties warmages have, but at early levels their lack of defensive and utility options really hurt them, it seems like.




"The best defense is a good offense. You know who said that? Mel, the cook on Alice."


----------



## Atanatotatos (Feb 24, 2008)

This is more or less the character I'd like to play. I'm not fixated on a particular class, but i'd like to keep a similar background. I'd also like to know if you book list is rigid or you are willing to allow feats or more importantly spells on a case-by-case basis... let me know what you think, I can change and adapt if you want.I willbe able to post usually several times a day, i hope. 

Iyan,Male Human
Sorcerer 1

Str: 10 (2pts)
Dex: 12 (4pts)
Con: 12 (4pts)
Int: 12 (4pts)
Wis: 10 (2pts)
Cha: 18 (16pts)

Feats: Able Learner (I know Races of Destiny is not allowed, but this simple little feat would do myracles for my concept, though being ardly gamebreaking for a sorcerer... do you think it's possible?), Eschew Materials

Skills: Bluff 3, Concentration 2, Diplomacy 2, Gather Information 1, Knowledge(Arcana) 1, Knowledge (Local) 2,Profession(Gambler) 2, Sense motive 2, Spellcraft 1

Spells: undecided. mostly enchantments/debuffs/control. would like a Telepathy-detecting thoughts combination (via first level of mindbender) and such. ranks in UMD for utility if necessary.

Iyan was born and has (mostly) lived in the Fallen, one of the worst districts of Sharn. He lost his parents when he was a kid, and not even longer remembers his last name: not that it would do any good, in the lowest slum of the city. He is known as Iyan the RedEyed, or the LuckyHand. The first nickname is due to a faint sparkle of red in his otherwise plain brown eyes; many find this feature quite disturbing, the ladies don't, however. He owes his "lucky" name to his well-known luck with the dices: while not being a gambling talent as there are others, he is not above"helping" his luck with the dices with a mage hand spell, hiding the verbal and somatic components of the cantrip behind a now widely known "lucky prayer to the Traveler". While not of evil nature, Iyan only cares for himself,Ayla and Nolan, his only two friends, who he grew up with in the streets. Ayla is a beautiful girl, who has 
unfortunately beared since childhood an aberrant mark on her left cheek, while Nolan is a male changeling. The two were, in effect, the only two kids . . . knew that were more outcast than him. He also bears some love-though he would not admit it- for Faela, priestess of the Silver Flame in Fallen, a sort of an outcast herself, who greatly helped the three kids to survive the harsh environment they were in, and provided Iyan with some sort o education (at least he can read and count). In his teens,has been a small fry in a criminal organization, the Boromar Clan,together with Nolan, but he was later convinced by Ayla and Faela to leave it when Nolan shifted his allegiance to the Tyrants. While his powers have started developing quite a few years ago, Iyan has never considered them a blessing, and only now, as a 21 years old, is seriuously trying to study and augment them, hence his growing interest in the legends about the Shadow, which is lately a god he finds almost as appealing as the Traveler.Iyan is presently gathering information and trying to infiltrate Morgrave University: Ayla has recently disappeared after agreeing to meet a scholar interested in studying her aberrant dragonmark. Thanks to his "charme", it lookslike Iyan will be able to partecipate to a lecture in a few days...

Again, sorry for my probably poor English


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Feb 24, 2008)

I would be interested in getting back into PBPing, and Eberron is always my favorite.

I would love to play a Talenta halfling gypsy/mystic of some variety that has come to Morgrave because some super-natural force"told" him to-he's come for access to ancient mystic texts and connections to reclaim/search out ancient objects of mystic power to serve his ancient ancestor's mysterious goals.

Class-wise, I could make this character a Warlock, Wizard, Sorcerer, or Spirit Shaman--I could also probably work out a Bard, Cleric, Favored Soul, or Druid if needed.

As a Warlock he would be in contact with a dark ancestor spirit that speaks to him in dreams and grants him dark mystic powers.

As a Wizard or Sorcerer he would talk to "Grandfather", the Raven familiar that has been sent to him.  He'd probably specialize in Necromancy or Divination. 

As a Spirit-Shaman, his spirit-guide would also be "Grandfather"-and give him advice.

I would play him as a slightly off-kilter mystic who always acts mysteriously and can do some fortune-telling here and there.


----------



## nick012000 (Feb 25, 2008)

I'd be interested. Kamarna'darak, a human House Tharashk artificer who specializes in antiquity acquisition.


----------



## Ellias (Feb 25, 2008)

Hi, this would be my first time playing a D&D game, but I have had an interest for years, so don't write me off too quickly. I'm interesting in playing a Soul Knife, preferably a Xeph, but if thats not an allowed race I can be an elf. Could then be someone who has come to the University to understand more about his abilities, and is interested in listening to the lecture.


----------



## nick012000 (Feb 25, 2008)

[SBLOCK=Stats]
	
	



```
[B]Name:[/B] Kamarna'darak
[B]Class:[/B] Artificer 1
[B]Race:[/B] Human
[B]Region of Origin:[/b] Breland
[B]Size:[/B] Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Alignment:[/B] Lawful Neutral
[B]Action Points:[/B] 5
[B]House:[/B] Tharashk
[B]Diety:[/B] Kol Korran, Olladra, Onatar, The Traveller

[B]Str:[/B] 10 +0 ( 2p.)	[B]Level:[/B] 1		[B]XP[/B]: 0
[B]Dex:[/B] 14 +2 ( 6p.)	[B]BAB:[/B] +0			[B]HP:[/B] 7 (1d6+1)
[B]Con:[/B] 12 +1 ( 4p.)	[B]Grapple:[/B] +0	
[B]Int:[/B] 16 +3 ( 10p.)	[B]Speed:[/B] 20' (30' base)	[B]Stat Increases:[/b]
[B]Wis:[/B] 8 -1 ( 0p.)	[B]Init:[/B] +2		[B]Spell Save:[/B] XX
[B]Cha:[/B] 16 +3 ( 10p.)	[B]ACP:[/B] -3			[B]Spell Fail:[/B] X%

[B]	Base	Armor	Shld	Dex	Size	Nat	Misc	Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]	10	+4	+0	+2	+0	+0	+0	16
[B]Touch:[/B]	12	[B]Flatfooted:[/B] 14

[B]Spell Res:[/B] None
[B]Dmg Red:[/B] None

[B]	Total	Base	Mod	Misc[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]	+1	+0	+1	--
[B]Ref:[/B]	+2	+0	+2	--
[B]Will:[/B]	+1	+1	-1	--
[B]Notes:[/B]

[B]Weapon			Attack	Damage	Critical	Range[/B]
Light Crossbow		+2	1d8	19-20/x2	80 ft
Morningstar		+0	1d8	20/x2		-----
[B]Notes:[/B]

[B]Languages:[/B] Common, Draconic, Giant, Goblinoid

[B]Abilities:[/B]
Bonus skill
Bonus Feat

Trapfinding
Artificer Knowledge (+4)
Artificer Infusions (3/-/-/-/-/-)
Craft Reserve: 17 XP remaining
Artisan Bonus (+2 to UMD checks to activate scrolls)
Item Creation

[B]Feats: [/B] Skill Focus (Use Magic Device), Extraordinary Artisan, Scribe Scroll

[B]Skill Points:[/B] 32	[B]Max Ranks:[/B] 4/2
[B]Skills			Total	Ranks	Mod 	Misc[/B]
Concentration	 	 5	 4	 1	--
Disable Device		 7	 4	 3	--
Knowledge (Arcana)	 7	 4	 3	--
Knowledge (A&E)		 6	 3	 3	--
Knowledge (The Planes)	 4	 1	 3	--
Open Lock 		 6	 4	 2	--
Spellcraft		  7	 4	 3	--
Search			 7	 4	 3	--
Use Magic Device	 10	 4	 3	3
[B]Notes:[/B]

[B]Equipment:		Cost	Weight[/B]
Scale Mail		50gp	30lb
Light Crossbow		35gp	4lb
Quiver (10 bolts)	1gp	1lb
Morningstar		8gp	6lb
Backpack		2gp	2lb
Resilient ID Papers	3gp	--
Belt Pouches (x2)	2gp	1lb
Spell Component Pouch	5gp	3lb
Theives' Tools		30gp	1lb
Scroll of Comp. Lang.	6.25gp	--
Scroll of Faerie Fire	6.25gp	--
Scroll of Feather Fall	6.25gp	--


[B]Total Weight:[/B]48lb	[B]Money:[/B] 4gp 2sp 5cp

[B]		Lgt	Med	Hvy	Lift	Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]	33	66	100	200	500

[B]Age:[/B] 20
[B]Height:[/B] 6'0"
[B]Weight:[/B] 190 lbs.
[B]Eyes:[/B] Blue
[B]Hair:[/B] Brown
[B]Skin:[/B] Pale
```

*Appearance:* Kamarna'darak is a thin, young human man. His brown hair is worn fairly long, and he continually brushes it out of his eyes (occasionally occumpanied by muttering that he needs to get it cut). He dresses in practical, leather clothes, and his belt is laden with multiple pouches. If he expects combat, he dons a suit of scale mail, and has a morningstar slung from his belt, and a crossbow and quiver of arrows slung over his shoulders.

*Personality:* Kamarna'darak is quite confident in his intelligence. Not only has he completed a course of study on the manipulation of raw magic (a rare thing in itself), he did so with high marks and while he can only scribe scrolls at the moment, he is confident his abilities will improve with more practical experience. However, he is a bit absent minded and can get overly engrossed in his work, as is evidenced by the stubble that often graces his chin, his unkempt hair, and the thin frame that results from the occasional forgotten meal. He also has a slight tendency to express himself in sentence fragments or single words when his mind starts working faster than his mouth.

*Background:* Kamarna'darak was raised in a fairly typical family, despite his dragonblooded heritage. His father was an inquisitive, and his mother was a seamstress. They made a decent living in the Oakbridge District of Sharn, and he showed his intelligence at an early age in the local school. At the age of 16, he enrolled in Morgrave University, and has recently completed his degree in Magical Artifice there, with an emphasis on the artifice of the Giant ruins of Xen'drik and the Dhakaani Empire. He hopes to put his newly-earned degree to use in one of the university's famous feild expeditions soon.

[Sblock=Logs]
*XP log:*
XXXX from 

*Wealth and Craft log*:
XXX gp, X sp from 
Paid XXX for
Sold XXX for
Crafted XXX for

Other log:
XXXX from 
[/sblock]


----------



## Atanatotatos (Feb 25, 2008)

Uhm... I was thinking a plain beguiler would be good too, for my concept...and much simpler, with a lot more survivability at low levels...


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 25, 2008)

Starman said:
			
		

> "The best defense is a good offense. You know who said that? Mel, the cook on Alice."



 "Boot to the head!"

Tee hee.

A-hem.

Anyways, Mista Collins, I have a character, a human druid Child of Winter that I made for another campaign that died after about a month.  Her backstory directly ties into Morgrave, and though she's not Good, she's also not Evil.  I'd have to scale her back, but for your consideration I present Se'ket.


----------



## nick012000 (Feb 25, 2008)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> "Boot to the head!"
> 
> Tee hee.
> 
> ...




I'm not the GM, but I'm pretty sure you'd need to rework your character sheet to lower her back down to level 1, like the original post said. You'd also have 4 more points to spend on ability scores. That said, Kamarna would be more than happy to work beside you. Ancient ruins are often inhabited by a wide variety of arthropods, after all.


----------



## Velmont (Feb 25, 2008)

I've finally chosen to work on two background and take th eone that will fit more with teh team and you. It will also depend on how much you want the team to be solid. Seallin will most likely put foward his own ambition and his organisation over the team (which might not conflict either). Manister is more naive and good willed and will be more a team player.

-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-

Saellin d'Thuranni
House Thuranni
Elven Rogue (aiming for Dragonmark heir PrC and Nigthsong Infiltrator)

Saellin is a young member of the Shadow network. He has manifested his mark at an early age, which has given him lot of attention from his family, an attention he has put into profit. He has been using it to get what he wanted from his related who aren't marked. But even if he was abusing of that attention, his silver tongue always allowed him to get out without any problem. 

When he grew older, he was taken under the wing of the Shadow Network. When he started his training, he was the youngest, without experience and among others who had the mark. He was no more the center of attention of his world. He grow bitter and is a bit more angry. But his mentor, Innailla d'Thuranni, an influencial singer in Sharn and a beautifull woman quickly learned to manipulate her young pupil. She seduce him and manipulate him to turn all this bad energy into one driving goal, proved to everyone that he worth more then the others.

Six month ago, he finished his training. Saelin was assign to Morgrave University for his first task. He was recommended to Alain Gourthan to help him in his public relation. He was hired, but Saelin have been more working on paperwork then anything else. Saelin hidden agenda is to uncover as much as possible about the rumors about Gourthan big expedition, but have failed up to now, but he is determine to find something that would impress Innailla, which seems to start to ignore him lately.

-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-

Manister d'Orien
House Orien 
Human Ranger (aiming for Blade of Orien PrC)

Manister have been working for a long time in the Courier Guild. He has been delivering package into remote but relatively safe areas. He has been doing that for years and he liked to travel a lot. On his travels, he has met many kind of people, and many adventurers. There stories make him dreamed, but even if he was a good hunter and could defend himself against some small bandits, he never hope to lives adventures. 

A few month ago, he found something that surprised him. A mark had appeared on his wrist. A true mark. This revelation bring him hope. After his delivery, he came back to house Orien headquater in Sharn, where he has shown his mark. His new power changed his status and he was waiting for a reassignement. During that time, he is supervised by a member of house Orien. Having some free time, he heard about the Morgrave University. His dream of strange land and the extend knowledge of Xen'drik many teacher has, he decide to hand out there. He tried to join the Morgrave outreach Association, but his inexperience didn't allowed him.

Lately, he has been attending to some class given by Dala Arand to learn more about Xen'drik. He also tried to speak with Flamewind, but his free student status and his lack of reknown among the scholar has prevented him to meet the sphynx.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Feb 25, 2008)

Curse you! I just created a character for a different Eberron PBP on this site. You couldn't have been a little sooner... 

That said, I might try to come up with a character concept or two to post. Are you making decisions on finished characters (i.e., do you want us all to stat them out), or mainly on character backgrounds?


----------



## Velmont (Feb 25, 2008)

I just saw that teh game will start in Wroat and I've made my two backgroudn abse on Sharn... I'll need to make some modification to adjust to that fact, but first, I'll need to know which of the two character will be picked (if anyone is pocked)


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Feb 25, 2008)

Name: Sven of Westbridge
Race/gender: human male
Class/level: Fighter 1
Alignment: LN, tending good
Region of origin: Breland

Background: [sblock]Many small villages throughout Breland suffered terribly during the war- like many other children, Sven was sent "to live with family" in the city of Wroat.  Unfortunately for him, he didn't really have any relatives there, at least not any who could afford to take in another child.  He ended up at a horribly overcrowded orphanage run by the church of the Sovereign Host.  Fairly fit and agile, but never particularly smart or personable, Sven was steered towards a physical career, the honest hard work of a soldier.  Some of Dol Dorn's clergy worked with promising orphans, teaching them the basics of combat and physical training.  By the time Sven was old enough to actually join the military, though, the Last War was over.  While the Blademarks still needed new troops, the regular army had more than enough veterans to fill the peacetime ranks.  Sven lived at the orphanage until he was legally an adult, but had no real prospects after that.  While he fought well enough in training, he always did terribly on days that the Deneith recruiters came to observe.  A kindly priest managed to pull a few strings and got Sven a job as a custodian at the university- it wasn't much, but he earned enough to live on, and he could get in to hear lectures for free.  On his days off, he still went to Dol Dorn's temple for combat practice.  Over time, he learned enough to be a passable swordsman.  And that was the sum of his boring, routine life- his only real enjoyment seemed to come from hearing the lectures of thoe who had traveled to exotic lands and done heroic deeds.  While he enjoyed such tales, he seemed destined to have no great stories in his life.  And it was all because of that mark on his arm...

Early in his teens, you see, he had acquired a swirling black mark on his left arm, just above the elbow- and while he was no genius, he had heard enough stories to know that it was not the mark of one of the great Houses.  It was the twisted kind of mark, the kind that led its bearer to madness and destruction.  Until that point, he had been eagerly anticipating a stirring career in the Blademarks Guild- but they would never accept someone with an aberrant mark (or so he was convinced).  So he began to avoid the notice of his teachers and the Guild recruiters- when the came looking, he performed terribly, or simply was sick.  He took a quiet job at the university, and allowed himself to live on the stories of others, instead of living a great tale of his own.  The closest he got to "glory" was one day a week of training at the temple, and the occasional shift as an extra guard for the university- when there was abig event, even normal custodians, cooks and stablehands might been handed a tabard and a spear and set up as crowd control extras.  As boring as it was, it was a life, and Sven managed to control the madness that lurked inside his aberrant mark.  Perhaps, one day, he thought he might have enough will to hone his willpower enough that the mark would be his to control...[/sblock]

Description: Sven is a very unremarkable-looking young man.  He is just a touch over average height, with a rangy build.  He has a healthy tan, but a very plain face.  His eyes are a washed-out muddy brown, and his light brown hair is cut rather short and ragged- it looks like he trimmed the hair himself, with an indifferently sharp knife (mostly because that *is* what happened).  He tends to favor plain sturdy work clothes most of the time- while he has armor, he rarely wears it unless he is doing guard work for the university, in which case it is covered by a tabard.  Even off-duty, though, his training at the temple of Dol Dorn has impressed upon him the importance of being prepared so he is rarely unarmed.

Personality: Sven tries very hard to blend in- he works hard (but not too hard), keeps his mouth shut and his head down.  This is a defense tactic honed by years of practice.  While he can make an effort to be noticed, he usually hates to do so.  His life is ruled by willpower and determination.  While he loves exciting stories of travel and adventure, he tries very hard to pretend he has no interest in living such stories- deep down inside, though, he really does want to seek out adventure.  He is just kind of afraid of how things would end up.  While he has no priestly calling, he is a devoted follower of Dol Dorn, and enjoys physical training and fighting (at least in practice).

Crunch: 
Human male
Fighter 1
XP: 0

Senses: Listen +2, Search +0; Spot +2
HP: 12 (d10+2 CON)
AC: 16 (armor +3, DEX +3; also +1 dodge and +2 shield, if used)
Move: 30 base; 20 with full pack

STR: 14 (+2; 6 pts)
DEX: 16 (+3; 10 pts)
CON: 14 (+2; 6 pts)
INT: 10 (+0; 2 pts)
WIS: 14 (+2; 6 pts)
CHA: 10 (+0; 2 pts)

BAB: +1 (Melee +3/Missile +4/Grapple +3)
Glaive +3 to hit; 1d10+3; 20/x3; 10 foot reach/2-handed
Sap +3 to hit; 1d6+2 nonlethal; 20/x2
Kukri +3 to hit; 1d4+2; 18-20/x2
Sling +4 to hit; 1d4+2; 20/x2; 50 foot increment
Morningstar +3 to hit; 1d8+2; 20/x2

SAVES:
FORT +4 (2 base, +2 CON)
REF +3 (0 base, +3 DEX)
WILL +2 (0 base, +2 WIS)

Feats: Aberrant dragonmark (chill touch 1x/day); Endurance (bonus- human); Dodge (Fighter 1 bonus)

Skills (total/skill//points/ranks/modifiers): 
+3 (+2 in armor)/Balance//0 pts/0r/+3 DEX 
+3 (+2 in armor)/Climb//1 pt/1r/+2 STR
+3/Concentration//2 pts cc/1r/+2 CON
+3 (+2 in armor)/Jump//1 pt/1r/+2 STR
+1/Knowledge- arcana//2 pts cc/1r/+0 INT
+1/Knowledge- religion//2 pts cc/1r/+0 INT 
+3/Profession- custodian//2 pts cc/1r/+2 WIS 
+3/Sense motive//2 pts cc/1r/+2 WIS 
+3 (+2 in armor)/Tumble//0 pts/0r/+3 DEX

Equipment:
Studded leather armor (25 gp; 20 lbs; ACP -1)
Heavy wooden shield (7 gp; 10 lbs; usually with pack, ACP -2 if used)
Glaive (8 gp; 10 lbs)
Kukri (8 gp; 2 lbs)
Sap (1 gp; 2 lbs)
Sling (with 10 bullets)(1 sp; 5 lbs)
Dagger (x2)(4 gp; 1 lb +1 lb pack)
Morningstar (8 gp; 6 lbs)

Explorer's outfit (x2)(1 free +10 gp; worn +8 lbs pack)
Belt pouch (1 gp; 0.5 lb)
Whetstone (2 cp; 1 lb)
Sunrod (x2)(4 gp; 1 lb +1 lb pack)
Flint and steel (1 gp; 0 lbs)
Backpack (2 gp; 2 lbs pack)
Waterskin (1 gp; 4 lbs pack)
Trail rations (x4 days)(2 gp; 4 lbs pack)
Torch (x4)(4 cp; 4 lbs pack)
Bedroll (1 sp; 5 lbs pack)
Sack (x2)(2 sp; 1 lb pack)
Rope (50 ft, silk)(10 gp; 5 lbs pack)
Piton (x4)(4 sp; 2 lbs pack)
Hammer (5 sp; 2 lbs pack)
Alchemists fire (x2)(40 gp; 1 lb +1 lb pack)
Identity papers (standard)(2 gp; 0 lbs)
Money: 4 cp, 6 sp, 24 gp (0.64 lb; 160 gp starting; 135.36 spent)

Weight: 50.14 lbs base +50 lbs pack =100.14 lbs total
Light 0-58/Medium 59-116/Heavy 117-175/Lift 350/Drag 875

Advancement plan: Fighter 2, then pure monk; feat selection based on the improved aberrant dragonmarks from Dragonmarked


----------



## Drowned Hero (Feb 25, 2008)

*Sinon Fighter 1*

Sinon is the second son of Guro and Toal, his mother Guro a retired ranger and his father a a former body hunter and now sergeant of the City Watch.

His childooh he passed time with watching his father work and looking at the young training the ways of the fighter. He was of tranquil nature and from time to time wellspoken young man knowing that the way of word could get him out of trouble more then a sword and a shield.

Natuarlly he tok to arms at quite young age and started his formal training encouraged by his father and his elder sister the Cleric. His sister was the one of the things he loved most in life and could always turn to her in moments of sadness. 

The life of his family had always been tied up to the Mongrave University in a way or another. His father and mother meet on a adventure they had with some seniors from the Outreach Association hiring reinforcements to assist them on the Thunder Sea carrying a series of medium sized boxes. His mother brought a book from this trip and a object of fascination by Sinon. A book about the Thunder Sea in Aquan, a language he had taken private lessons to learn. He had great interest in the language and wanted to see the marvels his father and mother told him and his sister as bedtime stories.

With the years Sinon got more and more puzzled by the Mongrave University and the Outreach Association starting to try to get into one of their adventures. Until now he was out of luck as he hadn't been able to catch any such party and the one that left over a month ago had rejected him.

Sinon had passed the last days wandering in the University area contacting people and looking for work.

=== - Sinon is a fighter looking for adventure, he has  some minor connections at the University and aims someday to be part of the Outreach Association, what matches his House of Tharashk ambitions in life.

Sinon will also go with the Prestige Class Thunder Guide from the Explorers Handbook
- ===



```
[SIZE=5]Sinon[/SIZE]



Male Human Fighter 1
Neutral Good
Representing Drowned Hero

Strength 	16	(+3)
Dexterity 	14	(+2)
Constitution 	14	(+2)
Intelligence 	12	(+1)
Wisdom   	12	(+1)
Charisma 	10	(+0)

Size: 	Medium
Skin: 	Brown
Eyes: 	Light Brown
Hair: 	Red; Curly; Average Beard

Total Hit Points: 12
Speed: 20 feet [armor]

Armor Class: 19 = 10 +7 [half-plate] +2 [heavy steel]

      Touch AC: 10
      Flat-footed: 19

Initiative modifier:	+2	= +2 [dexterity]
Fortitude save: 	+4	= 2 [base] +2 [constitution]
Reflex save:	        +2	= 0 [base] +2 [dexterity]
Will save:	        +1	= 0 [base] +1 [wisdom]
Attack (handheld):	+4	= 1 [base] +3 [strength]
Attack (unarmed):	+4	= 1 [base] +3 [strength]
Attack (missile):	+3	= 1 [base] +2 [dexterity]
Grapple check:     	+4	= 1 [base] +3 [strength]

Region of Origin: Breland
Dragonmarked House: Tharashk [Mark of Finding]
Languages:	Aquan Common

Longsword [1d8, crit 19-20/x2 4 lb, one-handed, slashing]
Rapier [1d6, crit 18-20/x2, 2 lb., one-handed, piercing]
War Hammer [1d8, crit x3., 5 lb., one-handed, bludgeoning]
Composite Longbow [1d8, crit x3, range incr. 100 ft., 3 lb, piercing]
Half-plate armor [heavy; +7 AC; max dex +0; check penalty -7; 50 lb.]
Heavy Steel Shield [+2 AC; check penalty -1; hardness 10; hp 20; 15 lb.]

Feats:

      Dodge	
      Point Blank Shot	
      Precise Shot	

Traits:

Action Points: 5 (this level)

Skill Name
Appraise 	Int 	1 = +1
Balance 	Dex* 	3 = +2+1 	
Bluff 	        Cha 	0 = +0		
Climb 	        Str* 	3 = +3
Concentration 	Con 	2 = +2		
Diplomacy 	Cha 	2 = +0+2 	
Disguise 	Cha 	0 = +0
Escape Artist 	Dex* 	2 = +2
Forgery 	Int 	1 = +1
Gather Info 	Cha 	0 = +0
Handle Animal 	Cha 	2 = +0+2 	
Heal    	Wis 	1 = +1		
Hide     	Dex* 	3 = +2+1 	
Intimidate 	Cha 	1 = +0+1 	
Jump     	Str*   -2 = +3+1 	-6 [speed 20]
Listen  	Wis 	1 = +1		
Move Silently 	Dex* 	3 = +2+1 		
Ride 	        Dex 	3 = +2+1 	
Search    	Int 	1 = +1		
Sense Motive 	Wis 	1 = +1		
Spot 	        Wis 	1 = +1		
Survival 	Wis 	1 = +1		
Swim 	        Str** 	4 = +3+1 	
Use Rope 	Dex 	2 = +2
		
* = check penalty for wearing armor

Human

    * Extra feat at first level (already included)
    * Four extra skill points at first level (already included)
    * One extra skill point at each additional level (already included)

Equipment to come xxx
```


----------



## Mista Collins (Feb 26, 2008)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Yar, Treb's been a warforged warmage.
> 
> In hindsight, I'm not sure that's the best way to do him though. Warmages are so -limited-. I could just as easily make him a warlock. Or I could pay to have his armor enchanted with the Twilight modifier and make him an artillery sorceror.
> 
> I am unsure. I do like how many blasties warmages have, but at early levels their lack of defensive and utility options really hurt them, it seems like.




Their lack of defense does tend to be an issue for them, but a nice set of light armor and  shield does wonders. And once you get to a level where you find/buy small enchantments on your armor, it doesn't become much of an issue anymore.

Honestly, whichever route you want to go would work.


----------



## Mista Collins (Feb 26, 2008)

Goddess FallenAngel said:
			
		

> Curse you! I just created a character for a different Eberron PBP on this site. You couldn't have been a little sooner...
> 
> That said, I might try to come up with a character concept or two to post. Are you making decisions on finished characters (i.e., do you want us all to stat them out), or mainly on character backgrounds?




Haha... looks like I upset another ENWorlder   . You know me, I like to make things difficult.

I am mainly looking at backgrounds and concepts right now. No need in putting all the effort into stating them up (unless you really want to). A nice little summary of the level progession you have in mind works.


----------



## Mista Collins (Feb 26, 2008)

Atanatotatos said:
			
		

> Uhm... I was thinking a plain beguiler would be good too, for my concept...and much simpler, with a lot more survivability at low levels...




The beguiler class would probably work well for your character. As for the Able Learner feat from Races of Destiny, I'm going to say no. I don't have access to the book, thus the reason I am not allowing stuff from that source. And if you go with beguiler, you probably don't need to worry about cross-class skills anyways, as the beguilers class skill list is quite extensive.


----------



## Mista Collins (Feb 26, 2008)

Ellias said:
			
		

> Hi, this would be my first time playing a D&D game, but I have had an interest for years, so don't write me off too quickly. I'm interesting in playing a Soul Knife, preferably a Xeph, but if thats not an allowed race I can be an elf. Could then be someone who has come to the University to understand more about his abilities, and is interested in listening to the lecture.




First time players are not a problem. If you'd like to go a little more in depth with your characters background, that would be great. Though it took some consideration, I left most of the psionic races off of the allowed races. You are more than welcome to create the character as an elf though.


----------



## Mista Collins (Feb 26, 2008)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> "Boot to the head!"
> 
> Tee hee.
> 
> ...




Nice concept Isida. Odviously scaling her back would be required (which you mentioned). Though Sharn makes a better location for your background,  the campaign is going to start at the Wroat campus of Morgrave University. Before the game starts we would have to change this up or incorporate a temporary assignment to the Wroat campus. Whatever works for you.


----------



## Mista Collins (Feb 26, 2008)

Velmont said:
			
		

> I've finally chosen to work on two background and take th eone that will fit more with teh team and you. It will also depend on how much you want the team to be solid. Seallin will most likely put foward his own ambition and his organisation over the team (which might not conflict either). Manister is more naive and good willed and will be more a team player.




I'd probably suggest Saellin d'Thuranni.

I am not necessarily looking for the team to "fit", but I am going to try and pick a group of characters that cover all aspects of the game. They don't need to know each other very well. The campaign is going to start with all of you meet up before heading on your way to the lecture. Once the players are chosen, I am going to give them the opportunity and time to mesh backstories if they'd like.


----------



## Mista Collins (Feb 26, 2008)

*UPDATE:

I am going to leave the recruitment open until 11:59pm EST Wednesday night. I will be aiming to start the game on Monday March 3rd.*

I have added this to the original post, along with a breakdown of those who have showed interest. It looks like I will probably be picking 6 characters, because there are a lot of good ones submitted so far. I didn't think it would be _this_ tough.


----------



## GammaPaladin (Feb 26, 2008)

Hmm... I've already submitted to join the Forgotten Forge campaign... But... I don't know that I'll get in for sure, and I certainly have enough free time for multiple PbP campaigns, and this one seems like it would run a little faster... Perhaps...

*looks over the thread to see what's been submitted...

2 fighters, a paladin, a warlock, a rogue, a ranger, a sorc, an artificer, and a druid.

Well... There's pretty much already enough there to draw the balanced party from (tank, rogue, healer, blaster), so I guess anything's as open as anything else.

If Velmont is going to play the rogue/Dragonmarked Heir rather than the ranger/blade of orien, perhaps I could play a monk with plans of becoming a blade... That would provide a heck of a battlefield controller...

Otherwise I could work up a kalashtar psion or psywar, though then I'd be playing two psywars at once if I got accepted to both games. On the other hand, they'd end up being rather different characters (Alex, who I submitted for the Forgotten Forge isn't the sort to be attending a lecture at a college  )


----------



## nick012000 (Feb 26, 2008)

I personally hope my character and the druid get in; he's likely to alternate between trying to get into her pants and philosophical discussions. As a student of dead civilizations, he's convinced that while a Spring would follow the Winter, it would not be a Spring meant for humans. Just as Galifar followed Dhakaan and Aerenal followed the giant kingdom of Xen'drik, so to would some other species build on the ruins left by Khorvairan society. He's much more of a fan of slow change and social pressure to effect changes for the betterment of society.


----------



## Velmont (Feb 26, 2008)

Fine, I'll go with Saellin d'Thuranni. I find the first draft of his background more interesting. I'll see if I cannot add a twist or two and explain how he was send to the capital.


----------



## GammaPaladin (Feb 26, 2008)

I'll work up a monk with aspirations of becoming a Blade of Orien then...

It's too bad the Tome of Battle isn't on the list... Swordsage would make more sense for basing a future Blade of Orien on, but I can work whirling steel strike in somewhere in his progression...


----------



## Douane (Feb 26, 2008)

*Mista Collins*,

would the "fey heritage" line of feats be allowed? I kinda built the concept for Ash around them, but I only just saw that Complete Mage isn't on your list of books. Since if not, I'd have to rework my ideas for the PC a good bit.

Thanks!


----------



## Ellias (Feb 26, 2008)

Very well then, I hope this is sufficient:

Ellias Aubec

Lived for years in his home in Aerenal, learning to tend to the Psiforged and other psi related devices in the cities. After many years, his latent abilities formed themselves and he became able to create a psi sword aout of nothing, and keep it around due to sheer willpower. Interested in this new ability, Ellias left his lands in order to enrol at the Morgrave University to better udnerstand himself. He had also discovered a hidden Psiforged in a glade back in Aerenal, and wishes to discover more information so that he can reanimate it, and bend it to do his will.

At 118, he is much older than the majority of the students at the university, however due to the specific and narrowness of his previous job, he is at around the same sort of understanding as other students. The natural aloofness of the Gray Elf, combined with the poor charisma and high intelligence meant that Ellias has few friends in the university, and prevents the majority of people from interacting with him for fear or repulsion. However his high intelligence and dexterity has made him a class leader in practical lessons, and allowed him to master his mindblade abilities to some degree.

Male Elf Soulknife 1
Neutral Good


Strength 	             12	(+1)
Dexterity 	16	(+3)
Constitution 	10	(+0)
Intelligence 	16	(+3)
Wisdom   	14	(+2)
Charisma 	8	(-1)

Size: 	Medium
Skin: 	Light Gray
Eyes: 	Amber
Hair: 	Silver; Straight; Clean Shaven

Total Hit Points: 10
Speed: 30 feet 

Armor Class: 17 = 10 + 4 [Armour] + 3 [DEX]

Touch AC: 13
Flat-footed: 14

Initiative modifier:	+3	= +3 [dexterity]
Fortitude save: 	+0	= 0 [base] +0 [constitution]
Reflex save:          +5	= 2 [base] +3 [dexterity]
Will save:             +3(5)	= 2 [base] +2 [wisdom] +2 [Racial vs Enchantment spells + effects]
Attack (handheld):	        +1	= 0 [base] +1 [strength]
Attack (unarmed):	        +1	= 0 [base] +1 [strength]
Attack (missile):	        +3	= 0 [base] +3 [dexterity]
Grapple check:     	        +1	= 0 [base] +1 [strength]

Region of Origin: Aerenal
Languages: Common, Elven, Draconic, Goblin, Gnome

Mindblade [1d6, crit 19-20/x2 0 lb, one-handed, slashing]
Chain Shirt [light; +4 AC; max dex +4; check penalty -2; 25 lb.]
Gold: 60

Feats:
Martial Weapon Proficiency
Weapon Focus (Mindblade)
Wild Talent
Dodge	


Traits:
Immunity to magic sleep effects
Low-Light vision

Action Points: 5 (this level)

Skill Name
Appraise   	Int 	3 = +0 +3 [INT]
Autohypnosis        Wis        6 = +4 +2 [WIS]
Balance 	             Dex* 	3 = +0 +3 [DEX] 	
Bluff 	             Cha 	0 = +0 -1 [CHA]		
Climb 	             Str* 	3 = +0 +1 [STR]
Concentration 	Con 	4 = +4		
Diplomacy 	Cha       -1 = +0 -1 [CHA] 	
Disguise 	             Cha       -1 = +0 -1 [CHA]
Escape Artist 	Dex* 	3 = +0 +3 [DEX]
Forgery 	             Int 	3 = +0 +3 [INT]
Gather Info 	Cha       -1 = +0 -1 [CHA]
Heal    	             Wis 	2 = +0 +2 [WIS]		
Hide     	             Dex* 	3 = +0 +3 [DEX]	
Intimidate 	Cha       -1 = +0 -1 [CHA] 	
Jump     	             Str*       5 = +4 +1 [STR]
Knowledge (Psionics) INT     7 = +4 +3 [INT]
Listen  	             Wis 	8 = +4 +2 [WIS] +2 [Racial]		
Move Silently 	Dex* 	3 = +0 +3 [DEX] 		
Ride 	             Dex 	3 = +0 +3 [DEX]	
Search    	Int 	7 = +2 +3 [INT] +2 [Racial]		
Sense Motive 	Wis 	2 = +0 +2 [WIS]		
Spot 	             Wis 	8 = +4 +2 [WIS] +2 [Racial]		
Survival 	             Wis 	2 = +0 +2 [WIS]		
Swim 	             Str* 	1 = +0 +1 [STR] 	
Use Rope 	Dex 	3 = +0 +3 [DEX]

* = check penalty for wearing armor


----------



## nick012000 (Feb 26, 2008)

Ellias said:
			
		

> Very well then, I hope this is sufficient:
> ...Male Gray Elf ...




Eberron doesn't have subraces, other than the drow (and people in-world classify them as an entirely seperate race).


----------



## Ellias (Feb 26, 2008)

Ah ok then, will change it to pure Elf - doesn't change the stats though really. Plus, I don;t really have access to the books themselves - I'm working from the free stuff on one of the wikis, so action points are not in there - how do you determine how many you get?


----------



## Atanatotatos (Feb 26, 2008)

Mista Collins said:
			
		

> The beguiler class would probably work well for your character. As for the Able Learner feat from Races of Destiny, I'm going to say no. I don't have access to the book, thus the reason I am not allowing stuff from that source. And if you go with beguiler, you probably don't need to worry about cross-class skills anyways, as the beguilers class skill list is quite extensive.





No problem. Beguiler came to my mind exactly to avoid the problem altogether...hadn't thought about it at first...

What do you think about the concept anyway? Do you want the charachters to have a stronger link with the Morgrave?


----------



## nick012000 (Feb 26, 2008)

Ellias said:
			
		

> Ah ok then, will change it to pure Elf - doesn't change the stats though really. Plus, I don;t really have access to the books themselves - I'm working from the free stuff on one of the wikis, so action points are not in there - how do you determine how many you get?




At first level? You have 5, unless you've taken the feat that gives you 2 more per level.


----------



## Atanatotatos (Feb 26, 2008)

Anyway, I have to say that, though I don't really know if I have a chance to be picked, I am very pleased to see a lot of different characters here, with a variety of roles, both in and out of combat, a variety of personalities and views of the world and goals. Whomever gets picked i guess they will make a fun game! Not to mention that Eberron _is_ perfect for this kind of situation, for any range of levels.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 26, 2008)

Mista Collins said:
			
		

> Nice concept Isida. Odviously scaling her back would be required (which you mentioned). Though Sharn makes a better location for your background,  the campaign is going to start at the Wroat campus of Morgrave University. Before the game starts we would have to change this up or incorporate a temporary assignment to the Wroat campus. Whatever works for you.



  I think I can include a work assignment to Wroat.  Yes... that should be fairly easy to work in.  I'll work on scaling her back possibly sometime in the middle of this week.  I'm not going to give her an animal companion until she hits third level, because she's just too weird to be happy with a dog or eagle or something.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Feb 26, 2008)

I would be interested in playing a changling rogue if there is still room. 


-Blood


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Feb 26, 2008)

On second thought, I better drop out of the running for this one. If I get accepted for the other game I tried for, I won't have much other time, and if I don't - well, I'll just keep looking.    Have fun, everyone!


----------



## Velmont (Feb 26, 2008)

Here my character. I've stated him and added a bit to his background. A note, I've decided to put him Lawful Evil to show that he is loyal to his organization, but when he is not limited in the mean to acheive his goal and that he is more self-centered. It won't prevent him to do good actions, because good action bring friendship that can be used to acheive some goals, but every action will be motivated around himself.

-=-=-=-=-=-

*Saellin d'Thuranni
House Thuranni
Elven Rogue (aiming for Dragonmark heir PrC and Nigthsong Infiltrator)*
[SBLOCK=Stats]
	
	



```
[B]Name:[/B] Saellin d'Thuranni
[B]Class:[/B] Rogue 1
[B]Race:[/B] Elf
[B]Region of Origin:[/b] Breland
[B]Size:[/B] Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Alignment:[/B] Lawful Evil
[B]Action Points:[/B] 5
[B]House:[/B] Thuranni
[B]Diety:[/B] The Undying Court

[B]Str:[/B] 12 +1 ( 4p.)		[B]Level:[/B] 1	[B]XP[/B]: 0
[B]Dex:[/B] 16 +3 ( 6p. +2 rac.)	[B]BAB:[/B] +0		[B]HP:[/B] 7 (1d6+1)
[B]Con:[/B] 12 +1 ( 6p. -2 rac.)	[B]Grapple:[/B] +1	
[B]Int:[/B] 14 +2 ( 6p.)		[B]Speed:[/B] 30'	[B]Stat Increases:[/b] None
[B]Wis:[/B] 12 +1 ( 4p.)		[B]Init:[/B] +3	[B]Spell Save:[/B] --
[B]Cha:[/B] 14 +2 ( 6p.)		[B]ACP:[/B] -0		[B]Spell Fail:[/B] 10%

[B]	Base	Armor	Shld	Dex	Size	Nat	Misc	Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]	10	+2	+0	+3	+0	+0	+0	15
[B]Touch:[/B]	13	[B]Flatfooted:[/B] 12

[B]Spell Res:[/B] None
[B]Dmg Red:[/B] None

[B]	Total	Base	Mod	Misc[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]	+1	+0	+1	--
[B]Ref:[/B]	+5	+2	+3	--
[B]Will:[/B]	+1	+0	+1	--
[B]Notes:[/B]

[B]Weapon			Attack	Damage	Critical	Range[/B]
Short Sword		+1	1d6+1	19-20/x2	------
Sap			+1	1d6+1	   20/x2		------
Shortbow		+3	1d6	   20/x3		60 ft
[B]Notes:[/B]

[B]Languages:[/B] Common, Elven

[B]Abilities:[/B]
Immunity to sleep
+2 vs enchantment effects
Martial Weapon Proficiency: Longsword, Rapier, Longbow, Shortbow
+2 Listen, Search, Spot
Detect Secret Door

Trapfinding
Sneak Attack +1d6

Disguise Self (1/day - Caster level 1)

[B]Feats: [/B] Least Dragonmark (Shadow - Disguise Self)

[B]Skill Points:[/B] 40	[B]Max Ranks:[/B] 4/2
[B]Skills			Total	Ranks	Mod 	Misc[/B]
Bluff		 	 6	 4	 2	--
Diplomacy	 	 4	 2	 2	--
Disable Device		 5	 3	 2	--
Disguise		 6	 4	 2	--
Forgery			 6	 4	 2	--
Gather Information	 8	 4	 2	 2
Hide			 6	 3	 3	--
Knowledge (Local)	 3	 1	 2	--
Listen			 5	 2	 1	 2
Move Silently		 6	 3	 3	--
Open Lock		 6	 3	 3	--
Search			 7	 3	 2	 2
Sense Motive		 3	 2	 1	--
Spot			 5	 2	 1	 2
[B]Notes:[/B]

[B]Equipment:		Cost	Weight[/B]
Scholar's Outfit	 5gp	 6.0lb
Belt Pouch		 1gp	 0.5lb
Dagger			 2gp	 1.0lb
Thieves' Tools		30gp	 1.0lb

In room:
Explorer's Outfit	10gp	 8.0lb
Leather Armor		10gp	15.0lb
Short Sword		10gp	 2.0lb
Sap			 1gp	 2.0lb
Shotbow			30gp	 2.0lb
 Arrow x20		 1gp	 1.0lb
Backpack		 2gp	 2.0lb
Disguise Kit		50gp	 8.0lb
Sunrod x2		 4gp	 2.0lb

[B]Total Weight:[/B]50.5lb	[B]Money:[/B] 4gp 0sp 0cp

[B]		Lgt	Med	Hvy	Lift	Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]	 43	 86	130	260	650

[B]Age:[/B] 
[B]Height:[/B] 
[B]Weight:[/B] 
[B]Eyes:[/B] 
[B]Hair:[/B] 
[B]Skin:[/B]
```

[sblock=Advancement]
*L1 -> Rogue 1* HP: +7 (1d6+1) SP: +40 [(8+2)x4]
Bluff +4, Diplomacy +2, Disable Device +3, Disguise + 4, Forgery +4, Gather Information +4, Hide +3, Knowledge (Local) +1, Listen +2, Move Silently +3, Open Lock +3, Search +3, Sense Motive +2, Spot +2
Feat: Least Dragonmark (Shadow - Disguise Self)
[/sblock][/SBLOCK]

*Appearance:*

*Personality:*
Saellin is self imbue. He thinks he can handle almost anything and that he will acheive some greater deeds for his house. But he lack the patience and doesn't think yet in long terms objectives.

He is very social and friendly, but he prefers to maintain friendship he knows that will bring him things and won't bother much to establish and maintain a relation that seems useless ot his eyes.

But even if he is self-centered in general, he understand the need for a strong organization and follow the line of it. As many member of his organization, he doesn't mind to go as far as needed to acheive the objectives he has, including killing and torturing.

*Background:*
Saellin is a young member of the Shadow network. He has manifested his mark at an early age, which has given him lot of attention from his family, an attention he has put into profit. He has been using it to get what he wanted from his related who aren't marked. But even if he was abusing of that attention, his silver tongue always allowed him to get out without any problem. 

When he grew older, he was taken under the wing of the Shadow Network. When he started his training, he was the youngest, without experience and among others who had the mark. He was no more the center of attention of his world. He grow bitter and is a bit more angry. But his mentor, Innailla d'Thuranni, an influencial singer in Sharn and a beautifull woman quickly learned to manipulate her young pupil. She seduced him and manipulated him to turn all this bad energy into one driving goal, proved to everyone that he worth more then the others.

Three month ago, he finished his training. Saelin was assign to Morgrave University for his first task. He was recommended to Alain Gourthan to help him in his public relation. He was hired, but Saelin have been more working on paperwork then anything else. His skill with a pen has allowed him to transcribe books and images. Saelin hidden agenda is to uncover as much as possible about the rumors about Gourthan big expedition, but have failed up to now, but he is determine to find something that would impress Innailla, which seems to start to ignore him lately.

A week ago, Alain Gourthan asks his clerk to travel to the campus in Wroat. Gourthan want to promote his class and bring new students and also need to gain access to a few book that are tied to Wroat's library. The new duty of Saellin is to transcribe some pages of a few books he has given the reference and to find new potential students for Gourthan's class. He also has told him he might get more instruction later while he was there, but the young elf doesn't know yet what it is. For now, it seems a pretty boring assignment, but he hope he will finally acheive something worthwill for her mentor, or be given a more serious task to do.


----------



## Mista Collins (Feb 26, 2008)

Goddess FallenAngel said:
			
		

> On second thought, I better drop out of the running for this one. If I get accepted for the other game I tried for, I won't have much other time, and if I don't - well, I'll just keep looking.    Have fun, everyone!




Well good luck, Goddess. Watcher looks like a good concept for that group in the other game.


----------



## Mista Collins (Feb 26, 2008)

Velmont said:
			
		

> Here my character. I've stated him and added a bit to his background. A note, I've decided to put him Lawful Evil to show that he is loyal to his organization, but when he is not limited in the mean to acheive his goal and that he is more self-centered. It won't prevent him to do good actions, because good action bring friendship that can be used to acheive some goals, but every action will be motivated around himself.




Though I do allow any type of alignment to be used in my games, I do keep a careful eye on characters actions. As long as the self-centered personality doesn't detract from the enjoyment of the game from others, I am 100% fine with this. I like the concept.


----------



## Velmont (Feb 26, 2008)

Mista Collins said:
			
		

> Though I do allow any type of alignment to be used in my games, I do keep a careful eye on characters actions. As long as the self-centered personality doesn't detract from the enjoyment of the game from others, I am 100% fine with this. I like the concept.




No, I don't think it will happen. See it more like Ari in DEFCON1 game, but his evilness show the limits he is willing to go. As long as the gain are better then the consequence, an evil action will stay an open option in his mind. He would be willing to take a prisoner in a dark corner and torture him to get the information he want to get from him if it allow to achieve the objective he has. Even better if his companions never learn what truly happen.

But the good side of good action, it is it improved your reputation toward most people, so evil action are possible, but I suspect they will be rare and isolated, because he will no want to alienate his companions (which I suspect there will be many Good among the ranks). It always good to have a team with you, when you get in trouble, they can get you out of it   (Thinking of Jango and his Daelkyr here)


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Feb 27, 2008)

Mista Collins said:
			
		

> Well good luck, Goddess. Watcher looks like a good concept for that group in the other game.




Thanks, and Good Luck on this game! I'm sure it will be a fun one, you're a good DM.


----------



## Drowned Hero (Feb 27, 2008)

Any sides of my concept you want to discuss Mista C?


----------



## GammaPaladin (Feb 27, 2008)

Argh... Getting frustrated with MAD issues on the whole whirling-steel-strike monk concept... Any chance I can get a houserule to have whirling steel strike apply to rapiers, or, alternatively, apply weapon finesse to a longsword?

[EDIT: Actually, never mind. While the _idea_ of a sword monk/blade of orien is cool, and their abilities would be complimentary, they don't mesh well mechanically, and, ultimately, it's just a dumb idea. I think I'll rethink the concept... Fighter/BoO would be far more effective, but doesn't seem terribly fun... Want to think of something a little flashier to combine it with.]


----------



## GammaPaladin (Feb 28, 2008)

Ok, completely new direction. Behold, Shar Blazeclaw, Shifter Soulknife:

http://www.campaign-blog.com/view.php?id=7777

I think this guy will be much more fun.


----------



## Mista Collins (Feb 28, 2008)

Drowned Hero said:
			
		

> Any sides of my concept you want to discuss Mista C?




I like the concept. It looks like you might be building him up as an archer-type fighter. And I like the goal of trying to become a member of the Outreach. Any questions for me?


----------



## Mista Collins (Feb 28, 2008)

ShaggySpellsword said:
			
		

> I would love to play a Talenta halfling gypsy/mystic of some variety that has come to Morgrave because some super-natural force"told" him to-he's come for access to ancient mystic texts and connections to reclaim/search out ancient objects of mystic power to serve his ancient ancestor's mysterious goals.
> 
> Class-wise, I could make this character a Warlock, Wizard, Sorcerer, or Spirit Shaman--I could also probably work out a Bard, Cleric, Favored Soul, or Druid if needed.
> 
> ...




Shaggy, go ahead and pick one of these concepts and flesh out a background of sorts. It seems like your character and Isida's are the only two characters submitted whose focus is "divine" magic.


----------



## Atanatotatos (Feb 28, 2008)

MistaC, Waiting for your decisions, I wanted to ask you some questions, just out of curiosity: 
do you have any particular house rules?
how do you manage xp, wealth, magic items, etc.? all standard?
are feats,spells,anything outside the sources you indicated absolutely out of question?
what level of knowledge of the setting is expected? i have access to Eberron sourcebook (all of them, i think) so i can do a little research if you think something would be particularly beneficial.

I don't really mind any of the above. just to know... Thanks


----------



## Mista Collins (Feb 28, 2008)

Atanatotatos said:
			
		

> MistaC, Waiting for your decisions, I wanted to ask you some questions, just out of curiosity:
> do you have any particular house rules?
> how do you manage xp, wealth, magic items, etc.? all standard?
> are feats,spells,anything outside the sources you indicated absolutely out of question?
> ...




No particular house rules.
I manage XP, magic items, and all that standard.
Only things from the sources I have listed.

Recruitment is now closed. I won't be accepting any further submissions. I should have those chosen posted by tomorrow afternoon or evening. This will give those who have shown interest to update some stuff a bit before the choice is made.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 28, 2008)

Ok, here's my scaled-down version of Se'ket!

[sblock]*Se’ket
Female human druid 1*
*Alignment:* Lawful Neutral
*Region:* Eldeen Reaches
*Sect:* Children of Winter
*Height:* 4' 9''
*Weight:* 103lbs
*Hair:* Blue-black
*Eyes:* Black
*Age:* 21
*XP:* 0

*Str:* 10 (+0) [2 points]  
*Dex:* 12 (+1) [4 points]
*Con:* 14 (+2) [6 points] 
*Int:* 14 (+2) [6 points]  
*Wis:* 16 (+3) [10 points]
*Cha:* 12 (+1) [4 points]

*Class and Racial Abilities:*  Extra feat at 1st level, 4 extra skill points at 1st level and 1 additional on at each level thereafter.  Animal companion, nature sense, wild empathy +2, divine spells, druidic oaths.  Proficient with club, dagger, dart, quarterstaff, scimitar, sickle, short spear, sling, and spear, as well as light and medium armor and shields (provided they are not metal).

*Hit Dice:* 1d8+2
*HP:* 10
*AC:* 14 (+1 Dex, +2 armor, +1 shield)
*ACP:* -1
*Init:* +1 (+1 Dex)
*Speed:* 30ft. 
*Action Points:* 5

*Saves:*
Fortitude +4 [+2 base, +2 Con]
Reflex +1 [+0 base, +1 Dex]
Will +5 [+2 base, +3 Wis]

*BAB/Grapple:* +0/+0
*Melee Atk:* +0 (1d6/x2/S, sickle)
*Ranged Atk:* +1 (1d4/x2/20 ft./P, dart)

*Skills:*
Diplomacy +5 [4 ranks, +1 Cha]
Handle Animal +5 [4 ranks, +1 Cha]
Heal +7 [4 ranks, +3 Wis]
Knowledge (nature) +8 [4 ranks, +2 Int, +2 nature sense]
Listen +7 [4 ranks, +3 Wis]
Spot +7 [4 ranks, +3 Wis]
Survival +9 [4 ranks, +3 Wis, +2 nature sense] 

*Feats:*
Swarm’s Embrace (human bonus) [Sharn, CoT]
Child of Winter  (1st level) [ECS]

*Languages:*  Common, Druidic, Sylvan, Elven

*Spells Per Day*
Save DC +3
0th – _cure minor wounds, detect magic, detect poison_ 
1st - _goodberry, produce flame_ 

*Equipment*
Backpack  - 2gp
2 daggers – 4gp
10 darts – 5gp
Sickle – 6gp
Leather armor - 10gp
Light wooden shield - 3gp
Identification papers  - 2gp
Traveling papers (Eldeen Reaches to Breland) – 2sp 
Bedroll - 5sp
Hammock – 5gp 
Waterskin - 1gp
50 ft. rope - 1gp
Trail rations (10 days worth) - 5gp
Belt pouch - 1gp
Holly and mistletoe
Traveler’s outfit (Free)

*Money*
4gp, 3sp

~~~~~ 

Se'ket was born amidst a raging snowstorm, in the depths of a lightless cave.  This may have seemed inauspicious, but that was not even the worse of it.  Her mother, heavily pregnant with her, had been the victim of a vicious bandit attack.  It was her wish to give birth in her home village where her mother lived, and in haste and fear, she was willing to travel in a late fall caravan.  Of Se'ket's father, her mother never had named him to anyone, for no one came forth later to claim the child.

The small caravan was laden with winter meat and other foods, along with the few people desperate enough to travel in such uncertain weather.  Today, however, the gods were not with them.  The caravan was set upon by brutal and lawless men as a terrible snowstorm began to blow, men more interesting in stealing their bread than earning it.  The passengers were simply a means of amusement to the cruel bandits, and their dead or unconscious bodies were tossed in a deep cave afterward, thrown away like garbage.

There are several legends and tales of babes being adopted by wolves or lions or unicorns, raising them when their mothers meet with tragic ends in the wilderness.  But for Se'ket's mother, no such magic was in the offing.  In pain and fear, she gave birth to her daughter; then died of her wounds.  In this cave, full of the bandits' discards, there were no friendly wolves, only the smallest of creatures, the insects.  They were no tales of insects guarding human babes, at least until two days later.

In the depths of the cavern crept a druid, a man sent by those of his sect, the Children of Winter.  They believed the world must be cleansed to make way for a new and brilliant spring, and by accepting and accelerating death, this could be brought about.  Tugor had come to this cave to study the actions of the insects upon the dead; hoping to learn both more about the natural process and to gain insight into the shape of the world to come.  

It was with astonishment that he found a healthy girl-child lying upon the breast of a decayed woman, the many insects around her paying her no mind.  Seeing this as a sign from the forces of nature, Tugor brought the girl back to his home and told the others the tale.  Though it seemed too far-fetched to be true, Tugor was not a man who lied.  Therefore the girl had to have come as a sign from the Winter to Come.  

She lived and was given the name of Se’ket, an imitation of a beetle’s chittering.  Often she heard the story of her birth and rescue, and the elder Children would tell her what they believed it meant.  Se’ket had no reason to doubt them.  She could sit in the middle of a fire-ant hill and take no harm; she could gather honey from a hive without getting a single sting.  It was clear that the creatures of the Winter to Come favored her, and she was instructed at a young age on how to channel their power.

Se'ket has great affection for Tugor, the man who found her and helped raise her with the Children, along with several others in her small sect. He stood in as a foster father, and Se'ket has great love for him. Irigane, the leader, was a stern but fair woman who was responsible for Se'ket's education. She taught her both the philosophy of the sect and the manners she needed to learn.

"Most people regard us as fanatics, and indeed there are many who spread our word with the tact of charging moose and the subtlety of a tornado. We must help temper their enthusiasm with persistence and logic, for if we are written off as insane, no one will be able aid the Coming of Winter," was something she said often. Se'ket understands persistence, and her own human blood helped her understand the logic, so she brings Irigane's presence with her whenever she starts speaking of the Children

Se’ket devoured her learning of the natural world, but began to long to see even more of it beyond the borders of her forest.  She was very knowledgeable about all insects and other vermin, but wished to see and observe as many as she could in their own habitats.  She felt that she could learn more of the Winter to Come by the movements and habits of the insect world.  Perhaps not so strangely, she ended up in Sharn.  Though crammed with people and not at all like anything she had seen before, she almost immediately felt at home.  

This was a place where people lived like ants or termites, all together in a great hive.  And down below, in the depths of UnderSharn, lived muckdwellers, carrion crawlers, and great swarms of unusual beetles, species she had never seen before!  It was entirely by coincidence that a pair of students from Morgrave University came to her depths to study a rancid beetle swarm.  While they remained at a safe distance, their jaws literally dropped as they watched a young woman walk in the middle of the swarm, almost seeming to become like a beetle herself.

Almost before she could turn around, Se’ket found herself hired as a “research assistant” to Regalt Turmin, Professor of Natural Sciences.  He was a bustling man, bursting with energy about his chosen topics of natural behavior.  Se’ket’s life story had him enthralled, and the fact that she understood insects and even wouldn’t take harm from small ones made her priceless to him.  Though philosophically the two couldn’t be more different, Se’ket has been helping the Professor and his staff research various insect species.  

At the university, she's made a few friends, alienated a few others, and probably made at least one real enemy. Professor Rugalt and his two doctoral students, Sharrin and Festral, have become her little family away from home. There are about a dozen others in programs of naturals sciences and entomology who she counts as casual friends or friendly acquaintances. Some people, however, found her presence offensive. 

"She's not a scholar, she has no references, is not even a native of Breland, has _never_ been enrolled here... you got her out of the _sewers_ for gods' sake!" Professor Toffin has said frequently and often whenever the subject of Se'ket comes up. He doesn't like the fact that Rugalt has been teaching her in his classes without asking for tuition, that he is willing to pay for her lodgings on campus, or that her skills have brought Rugalt significant fame in the entomological field. Toffin is an academic rival, most of his bitterness stems from the fact that Rugalt found her first. Predictably Toffin's own students and research assistants try to make life hard for her whenever they can get away with it, but they have expressed nothing more than petty jealousy towards her, not real hatred.

Hatred towards her comes from one man, Suvarin Tu'gesh, a Warden of the Wood and also a druid. However, he sees all life as worth preserving, even city life, and fights against unnatural death with every fiber of his being. Someone dying of a disease is not necessarily a tragedy, unless that disease was given to him by letting diseased fleas into his home. He has come across the works of the Children of Winter before, and finds Se'ket's presence an offense to his morals. He is at the university to learn about the mindset of those that live in cities, while simultaneously learning about animals and plants he might never see himself.

He tried to get Se'ket banned from the university shortly after he found out her sect, and when that didn't work, has tried many forms of harassment to get her to leave. Se'ket feels that he may do anything short of death to keep her ideas out of Morgrave.

As for Se'ket herself, she had short, straight blue-black hair cut in a sleek cap around her head. Her skin is a dark ivory, with odd flat features, and her eyes are nearly black. She is slender, short, and graceful, and tends to wear body-hugging clothes in silk, usually in shiny hues of blue, blue-black, or blue-green, like a beetle's wings. She really doesn’t resemble any of the races of Khorvaire, which led the Children of Winter to believe her mother was a foreigner from across some distant sea.

Se'ket doesn't trumpet her friendship with insects and her membership to the Children of Winter, but she doesn't care to hide it. She casually speaks of the Winter to Come in a calm and logical manner when asked of her beliefs. She has never had the occasion to lie, though has found ways of honey-coating the truth to avoid unnecessary hardships in her life. She knows that though she has found some friends in Sharn, her sect is not well loved, and some would see her harmed or dead before spreading her philosophy around. 

Despite her preoccupation with the Winter to Come, Se'ket is not morbid. However, she is very accepting of death. Her affairs for such things are always in order, and she finds the life-risking behaviors of healers to save the lives of the dying as curiosities. She often helps people work to an acceptance of death, which means she can often be found at the sites of fires, plagues, and other disasters as a very strange grief counselor.

Se’ket is an expert on insects; she knows their types and habitats, their behaviors, and even why they do what they do. She knows their affects on flesh and vegetable manner, and often has an educated guess as to when a person died, by observing the insects present. But she knows her knowledge is limited by where she’s been. She may be an expert in the Reaches or in Sharn, but not in Zilargo or Droaam or Xen’drik.

Recently, Professor Rugalt has sent her to the Wroat campus to attend some lectures by other experts in the natural sciences.  He can't afford the time to go himself, and his two research assistants have too many ties to Sharn to leave right now, so Se'ket is the logical choice.  She's quite interested in seeing some more of the world and learning everything she can.  Who knows what fascinating new friends she might meet there…[/sblock]


----------



## Starman (Feb 28, 2008)

I have sketched out most of Drigge's stats, MC. I'm at work, so I can't post them now, but I will get them up later today (if I'm chosen, I guess).


----------



## Atanatotatos (Feb 28, 2008)

Ahhh... Sagiro updated. Sep updated. What better time to start a campaign?


----------



## Douane (Feb 28, 2008)

Ash has been updated a bit to include more background.  Eagerly awaiting the final decision.


----------



## Mista Collins (Feb 29, 2008)

Wow, I didn't think it would be this hard picking a group of characters for the game. I enjoyed all the concepts. If I had the time to run a 2nd game, I would do so, but I don't. Thanks for all those who took the time and effort into submitting their ideas.

The list I have gone with is below. I think it is a good balance and will allow for some good roleplaying.

*Velmont* - Saellin d'Thuranni – Elven Rogue1
*Shayuri* - Trebuchet – Warforged <insert arcane caster type>1
*Isida Kep’Tukari* - Se’ket – Human Druid1 – submitted by 
*nick012000* - Kamarna'darak – Human Artificer1
*pathfinderg1* - Sven – human fighter1
*Starman *- Drigge – Human Paladin1

For those who were picked, go ahead and fully stat out your characters (for those who haven't). I'll look them over thoroughly tomorrow or over the weekend. Feel free to discuss about tying in your backgrounds (if you'd like; it is not necessary).


----------



## Starman (Feb 29, 2008)

Woot! Thank you very much, MC.    

I'll get Drigge's full stats posted shortly.


----------



## nick012000 (Feb 29, 2008)

Maybe Kamarna'darak and Sek'et met on the Lightning Rail ride over from Sharn? I wouldn't be surprised if the University booked them on the same car to save money.


----------



## Douane (Feb 29, 2008)

Congratulations to everyone who made the cut! Have a great game!


----------



## Velmont (Feb 29, 2008)

Nice party. I'm happy to see Starman's paladin in it, it will be an interesting thing to see someone like him with my Rogue. I also find fun for me to have an artificer in the group with maxed Open Lock and Disable Device, that mean I don't need to be teh trapfinder, but I will be able to do it and help him (or replace him if he is out of combat or almost).

I think I'm ready to play, my stats are finished. Mista, if you want to make some adjustment to teh background, or add details (like about my house, family, ect...) to help you with some hook, I have no problem with that.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Feb 29, 2008)

Thanks!  This looks like an interesting group.  I'll finalize equipment and so on tomorrow or over the weekend.

Connection-wise, Sven might have befriended anybody who is a current student-type.  He is about the same age, and works at the university, and could easily tag along to the lecture with some of his acquaintances.  Either that or he might be at the lecture "on duty" as a guard/crowd control-type for the university- he picks up a few silver doing such things when the school doesn't want to pay full rate for a Deneith guard for the night.


----------



## Atanatotatos (Feb 29, 2008)

Oh well... Have fun!


----------



## GammaPaladin (Feb 29, 2008)

Oh well, if you have an opening later, would be happy to join in (Even though I'm in Pinnacle's FF too... I just love Eberron.)


----------



## Atanatotatos (Feb 29, 2008)

GammaPaladin said:
			
		

> Oh well, if you have an opening later, would be happy to join in (Even though I'm in Pinnacle's FF too... I just love Eberron.)




ditto


----------



## Starman (Feb 29, 2008)

*Drigg* (0 XP)
Male human paladin 1
LG Medium humanoid
Init +0; Senses Listen +1, Spot +1
Languages: Common, Goblin
-----------------------------------------------------------------
AC 15, touch 10, flat-footed 15; +3 armor, +2 shield
HP 12 (1 HD)
Fort +4, Ref +0, Will +1
-----------------------------------------------------------------
Spd: 30 ft.
Melee longsword +4 (1d8+2/19-20/x2) or
Melee dagger +3 (1d4+2/19-20/x2) or
Ranged longbow +1 (1d8/x3)
Base: Atk +1; Grp +3
Special Actions: Silver Smite, Smite Evil (1/day)
Action Points: 5
-----------------------------------------------------------------
Abilities Str 14, Dex 10, Con 14, Int 12, Wis 12, Cha 16
SQ: Aura of good, _detect evil_
Feats: Silver Smite, Weapon Focus (longsword)
Skills: Concentration +3 (1), Diplomacy +5 (2), Intimidate +4 (1), Knowledge (nobility & royalty) +2 (1), Knowledge (local/Sharn) +2 (1), Knowledge (religion) +3 (2), Move Silently +2 (1), Sense Motive +4 (3)
Possessions: longsword, dagger, longbow and arrows (20), studded leather armor, heavy steel shield; backpack, holy symbol, hempen rope, waterskin, torches (2); 16 gp, 9 sp, 8 cp; 46 lbs (light load)
-----------------------------------------------------------------
Aura of good (Ex): As _detect good_ spell.

_Detect Evil_ (Sp): At will as the spell.

Silver Smite: Drigge does +1d6 points of extra damage on a successful smite attack.

Smite Evil (Su): Once per day, Drigge may smite an evil foe with a melee attack. Add his Cha bonus (+3) to the attack roll and 1 point of damage/level (+1) to the damage roll if successful. 

Weapon Focus (longsword): Drigge adds +1 to attack rolls with a longsword.

*Description*:
Drigge is slight over six foot tall and has a stocky build. He has wavy, blond hair that always seems to be tousled. His eyes are a deep blue with a slight twinkle. Drigge has a deep desire to help people, especially the poor. He remembers all to well his own life on the streets and wants to help everyone he can rise above their troubles. One way he thinks he can do that is by combating evil and those who exploit others for selfish gain. He is most comfortable around lower class people and feels out of place amongst garish wealth. Drigge is also somewhat shy around women, especially the beautiful ones. He can find himself stuttering and unsure, quite different from his usual confident demeanor. 

Goals: Discover his heritage and the story of his parents. Be a faithful champion of the Silver Flame.

Longterm goals/Dreams: Eradicate all poverty and evil (he's not naive; he just dreams big). 

*Background*:
Drigge grew up on the streets of Sharn not knowing his parents. When he was seven, he was poking around Morgrave University and caught the attention of one Professor Vingingale, a cantankerous half-elf who found himself charmed by the youth. Drigge began spending a lot of time at the University, mostly because he could get something to eat and occasionally a place to sleep, though he also enjoyed reading some of the books he could get his hands on, especially any about adventurers. One book changed his life, though; it was about the Church of the Silver Flame. After seeing many horrific evils growing up on the streets, Drigge was mesmerized by the idea of an organization dedicated to thwarting evil. He decided to become a Paladin in the service of the church. Vingingale was disappointed because he had hoped Drigge would become a professor at the University, but he understood and gave Drigge his blessing.

Shortly before he left for his training, a man approached Drigge one day. He was hooded and had a low gravely voice. The man said, "Drigge?" When the boy nodded, the man handed him a small scrap of paper and said, "Your father wanted you to have this." Without another word, the man turned and walked off. Drigge tried to catch him, but the man seemed to have just disappeared. Examining the piece of paper, Drigge saw that it seemed to have a crude map as well as some indecipherable writing. Vingingale said he thought the map appeared to be a location within the Demon Wastes, but that the writing must be some sort of code that he could not figure out without more time.

Unfortunately, Drigge did not have the time because he was leaving in two days for his Paladin training. He has recently completed this, though, and is anxious to not only begin his service in the world, but also to possibly find out more about the writing on the mysterious piece of paper. Hearing that his old mentor, Professor Vingingale, was going to be at the Wroat campus, Drigge finds himself there just as he gets caught up in bigger events...


----------



## Starman (Feb 29, 2008)

As for knowing other characters, if anyone grew up in Sharn or was ever in Flamekeep, Drigge may have met them, otherwise he probably is going to meet everyone for the first time in Wroat.


----------



## nick012000 (Feb 29, 2008)

My character grew up in Sharn, but is unlikely to have met him growing up; he's got pretty firm middle-class roots, and he is a member of a Dragonmarked House. He might have met him once he starting going to university, though.

I will point out, though, that my character does have a scroll of Comprehend Languages, and can easily make another one with a little bit of gold. Your mysterious map wouldn't stay mysterious for very long once my guy's had a look at it. This might or might not be desireable, though given the speed play-by-posts tend to go at, we would probably never get a chance to explore it in more than cursory detail, unless the GM integrates it into his initial plot.


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 29, 2008)

Great googly moogly!

I'm glad I checked back in. Hee hee!

I was so bizzy getting responses off to the games I'm already in, I  almost forgot to check the one I expressed interest in! Bad me! Bad!

As for Trebuchet, with the Endless Falls game coming back online, I'm less inclined to start him over again...at least in the warmage form. It seems I'm going to be the primary caster, and warmages are definitely not my first choice for primary caster.

Let me toss out a few concepts and see what y'all think:

1) Changeling Beguiler! Unlike Warmages, Beguilers have a pretty broad selection of spells at their disposal, including divinations and utility, and would make decent primary casters, I think. Ever since PHB2 came out I've wanted to try this character combination. Coolness: Fun spell loadout with more options than a sorceror and more spells per day than a wizard. Can also serve as a party 'face.' Isn't as much of a pushover as most mages are at low levels. Disadvantage: Lacks arcane firepower, which can be decisive. Has to be very clever to be useful against mindless foes like undead and constructs and so on. Lacking a cleric as well, the undead in particular will be very threatening to us.

2) Gnome Elemental Sorceror! And by elemental, I mean focusing on summoning elementals, and evoking elemental energies. De-emphasis on non-elemental spells, though I'd still take enough to be a good buffer/utility mage too. Possibly getting into elemental crafting later. Elemental or mephit familiar? HMM! Coolness: Ties to Zilargo and the Gnome Underground. Possible Elemental grafts later on! Disadvantage: Would most likely be a 'blasty mage,' and may lack some of the versimilitude that a primary caster needs.

3) Human Steampunk Mage! A wizard who's magic takes the form of little gizmos and technomagic gadgets. Angling for Effigy Master PrC, which would be really cool with an Artificer in the group...though is admittedly kind of a distant goal. Coolness: Could be fun RP with artificer; wizards make great primary casters. Disadvantage: Could be a 'competitive' concept with Artificer, as they kind of have a similar schtick. We'd have to work to make sure we had distinct conceptual ground.


----------



## nick012000 (Feb 29, 2008)

I wouldn't mind the steampunk mage; my guy's empasis is on archeological dungeondelving and the magics that enhance it. Comprehend Languages, Arcane Sight, Passwall, et cetera.

He'd also have some utility and blasty magic; a Decanter of Endless Water majorly lightens the logistical tail of a wilderness expedition.


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 29, 2008)

You know what might be kind of cool?

Warforged steampunk wizard.

The cha penalty wouldn't ding its spellcasting, and the Con bonus (and various warforged immunities) would really help...

Curse that composite plating! I know there's a feat to get rid of it, but...feat...sniffle. And I like the flavor of a platey clanky warforged. Warforged without the plating are like hermit crabs between shells.

I guess I could live with the spell failure until I can get it enchanted with the Twilight modification...it's only 10% I think... Or is there a feat that reduces spell failure, or lets a caster cast in light armor?


----------



## Douane (Feb 29, 2008)

Arcane failure for the standard Warforged body is 5%, but I don't know of any feat to reduce it further, unfortunately.


----------



## Starman (Feb 29, 2008)

nick012000 said:
			
		

> My character grew up in Sharn, but is unlikely to have met him growing up; he's got pretty firm middle-class roots, and he is a member of a Dragonmarked House. He might have met him once he starting going to university, though.
> 
> I will point out, though, that my character does have a scroll of Comprehend Languages, and can easily make another one with a little bit of gold. Your mysterious map wouldn't stay mysterious for very long once my guy's had a look at it. This might or might not be desireable, though given the speed play-by-posts tend to go at, we would probably never get a chance to explore it in more than cursory detail, unless the GM integrates it into his initial plot.




Meeting at the university might work. Drigge would probably hang out in the libraries poking through books or with one of the professors. Maybe they struck up a conversation one day about something.



			
				Shayuri said:
			
		

> Let me toss out a few concepts and see what y'all think:




I'm going to be very helpful and say that all three of them look cool.


----------



## Mista Collins (Feb 29, 2008)

Starman said:
			
		

> I'm going to be very helpful and say that all three of them look cool.




I agree with Starman on this one. All of the concepts look good, and I am sure any of them would be fun in the campaign. I guess it all comes down to which one you want to play most.


----------



## Mista Collins (Mar 3, 2008)

Well I had a chance to look over the characters and noticed a few things.

*Saellin d'Thuranni *– Looks good. You are currently Medium encumbered so you are going to have to take into effect the speed and armor check penalties while carrying the weight.

*Sven* - looks good

*Drigg* – HP should be 12, not 14. Unless my calculations are wrong, you spent 14 of your 16 skills points. And you shorted yourself on a bunch of gold (unless it was a character choice). It seems your character gave his gold away   , he should have 160gp minus the cost of your goods.

*Kamarna'darak* – looks good. Medium encumbered so you are going to have to take into effect the speed and armor check penalties while carrying the weight.

*Se’ket* – looks good.

*SHAYURI* - Just waiting for the character stats to be posted so I can look them over.

You guys can go ahead and head over to the Rogue's Gallery and transfer your characters over there. LINK TO ROGUE'S GALLERY


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 3, 2008)

Hahaha

The name in all caps is a signal!

Okay okay. I'll try to get something up tonight. Sorry for dithering.


----------



## Starman (Mar 3, 2008)

Mista Collins said:
			
		

> *Drigg* – HP should be 12, not 14. Unless my calculations are wrong, you spent 14 of your 16 skills points. And you shorted yourself on a bunch of gold (unless it was a character choice). It seems your character gave his gold away   , he should have 160gp minus the cost of your goods.]




HP - I think I just looked at my Con score. Whoops. Fixed.

Gear - I had it all in my notes; I just didn't get it all typed in. Fixed. 

Skills - Another whoops. I guess I shouldn't try to type up a paper for school, sing along to some Metallica, _and_ create a character at the same time. Fixed now.


----------



## Velmont (Mar 3, 2008)

Mista Collins said:
			
		

> *Saellin d'Thuranni *– Looks good. You are currently Medium encumbered so you are going to have to take into effect the speed and armor check penalties while carrying the weight.





I have not noted teh medium encumbrance because I thought we woould start at the university, and Saellin will not carry eveything around. I've split my equipement in two: University (for what he carry at the university only) and travel (what he carry only on travel, the remaining of the time he will just keep that in his room.)


----------



## Mista Collins (Mar 3, 2008)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Hahaha
> 
> The name in all caps is a signal!
> 
> Okay okay. I'll try to get something up tonight. Sorry for dithering.




Actually, that was a complete mistake. No hint.  But I guess it works either way.


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 4, 2008)

Eee. Slower than I hoped, but I have decided!

I shall play a warforged wizard named Tome.

The result of an aberration in the creation forge, he enrolled in Morgrave following the end of the Last War to further his studies, both magical and mundane.

I shall suck down the 5% spell fail for now, with the intention of enchanting his hide with Twilight once he has the money.

Details to follow shortly!


----------



## Mista Collins (Mar 5, 2008)

Excellent.

If all characters are set and ready to go, I should have the first in game post up by Thursday evening or Friday morning.

Are there any questions before hand?


----------



## Velmont (Mar 5, 2008)

Nope, ready to roll.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Mar 5, 2008)

Mechanically, I'm set to go.  I have some questions about how a paladin will work with an otherwise neutral party (and one evil character), but at least we're all lawful (something) so far- and those are the kind of questions that we will have to wait until we actually start interacting to answer for sure.


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 6, 2008)

Hee

I'm making Tome good too. 

And most likely lawful.


----------



## Starman (Mar 6, 2008)

It's probably going to come down to how overt anyone is with actions that are not good. Drigg isn't going to run around with a _detect evil_ meter, smiting those who do not measure up. I think it will make for some interesting situations and good role-playing. Drigg will probably lecture his compatriots for minor wrong-doings. Of course, if anyone does any needless harming or killing, their may be some, uh, tension.  

UPDATE: I'm glad to see there will be someone on my side, Shayuri.


----------



## Mista Collins (Mar 6, 2008)

The alignment differences is one reason I went with this group. I thought it would be interesting. I guess we will all see how it plays out. Saellin would only show up faint on his _detect evil_. A lot of commoners would come up the same way.

And remember that _"Alignments are relative gauges of a character or creature's viewpoints, and not absolute barometers of affiliation and action; nothing is exactly as it seems. Alignments are blurred."_


----------



## Starman (Mar 6, 2008)

That's exactly how I picture it, MC.


----------



## Starman (Mar 8, 2008)

How's Tome coming, Shayuri?


----------



## Mista Collins (Mar 8, 2008)

Expect the first in game post Monday. If Tome isn't completely finished or posted by then we will start the adventure anyway. We will just have to work the character in somehow. 

We still got everyone around?


----------



## Starman (Mar 8, 2008)

I'm here, of course, and anxiously awaiting the start of the game.


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 8, 2008)

I've updated Tome, and will finish him tonight.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Mar 8, 2008)

Still here, and ready to go.


----------



## Velmont (Mar 8, 2008)

I'm anxious to see the first post...


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Mar 8, 2008)

Yup still here.


----------



## nick012000 (Mar 8, 2008)

Still here.


----------



## Mista Collins (Mar 8, 2008)

@Velmont - I noticed you haven't chosen additonal languages. Not sure if you wanted to do that in order to learn a language later or if you just forgot.


----------



## Velmont (Mar 8, 2008)

I just forgot. I have done the correction.


----------



## Mista Collins (Mar 8, 2008)

@ Starman - It looks like you have only spent 15 of your 16 skill points. Unless my math is off and the program I upload the chracters to is off also. Thought you might want to know.


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 8, 2008)

Tome is done!

Let me know if any adjustments need to be made.


----------



## Starman (Mar 9, 2008)

Mista Collins said:
			
		

> @ Starman - It looks like you have only spent 15 of your 16 skill points. Unless my math is off and the program I upload the chracters to is off also. Thought you might want to know.




Thanks. I added a rank in K(religion).


----------



## Mista Collins (Mar 9, 2008)

All characters look good.

The first IC post has been put up.

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=221177


----------



## Mista Collins (Mar 13, 2008)

I added a link to the Rogues Gallery, IC and OOC threads on the first post in each of those threads themselves.


----------



## Starman (Mar 13, 2008)

Thanks, MC. 

I think the game is going well, so far. We have an interesting group of characters.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Mar 13, 2008)

I'm kind of playing Se'ket with inspiration from Gil Grissom from CSI:, so if I get a bit disassosiative, it's not because I don't like you guys (because you guys are awesome).  I like how we're all working in a team, pooling our strengths, our thorough people searching the room, the smart people bringing up the obscure info, the social people cross-checking the human element...  You'd think we were an adventuring party or something!


----------



## Starman (Mar 13, 2008)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> You'd think we were an adventuring party or something!




Don't we have to get in a bar brawl before we can be considered an official Adventuring Party?


----------



## Mista Collins (Mar 13, 2008)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> I'm kind of playing Se'ket with inspiration from Gil Grissom from CSI:



Gil Grissom? That is interesting because when I read the character background I kind of thought of Grissom's love of insects and then the way you've been player her, it solidified it.



			
				Starman said:
			
		

> Don't we have to get in a bar brawl before we can be considered an official Adventuring Party?



There will be plenty time for that.  I guess it is just temporary adventuring work until then.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Mar 14, 2008)

Right, so after this it's off to the tavern for ale, wine, _repair light wounds_ motor oil, and fried crickets to get our official documents all in order...  

Mista Collins - I'm glad I was able to play that out.  I was interested in playing Se'ket the first time, and now I actually get a chance to role-play, it's fun.


----------



## Mista Collins (Mar 19, 2008)

I do have to say, I am enjoying the understated (and not so understated) dialogue between characters so far. 

Though it seems the paladin won't let this one slip by, any hook I toss out there for you guys does not have to be followed. I do plan on using many published adventures, but I want you all to know that this is also going to be a free-form campaign. There will be subtle hooks, and not so subtle hooks. Figured I'd start out with one of the latter.    I'll always try and give you a few different avenues to pursue.

Also, I may be slow posting the rest of the week as I have a huge final in one of my graduate courses I need to study for. I knew the path to becoming a CPA was going to be tough, but didn't think it was going to be this tough.


----------



## Starman (Mar 19, 2008)

Mista Collins said:
			
		

> I do have to say, I am enjoying the understated (and not so understated) dialogue between characters so far.




Me, too. Adventuring groups with some tension and disagreements are always more interesting.



> Though it seems the paladin won't let this one slip by, any hook I toss out there for you guys does not have to be followed. I do plan on using many published adventures, but I want you all to know that this is also going to be a free-form campaign. There will be subtle hooks, and not so subtle hooks. Figured I'd start out with one of the latter.    I'll always try and give you a few different avenues to pursue.




And I promise not to try to run roughshod over the group and get my way all the time.   



> Also, I may be slow posting the rest of the week as I have a huge final in one of my graduate courses I need to study for. I knew the path to becoming a CPA was going to be tough, but didn't think it was going to be this tough.




Good luck with that, MC, and don't worry about us. Your career is more important than our game (if barely   ).


----------



## Mista Collins (Mar 21, 2008)

Well my final is over and I did pretty well. I'll try to get a post up tonight/ this weekend, but if not we will resume after the Easter weekend.


----------



## Mista Collins (Mar 22, 2008)

Alright, before I go ahead and post in-game, I want to double check and make sure this is the plan.

*Se'ket* - is going to go to the Morgrave guards and see if there were any other deaths on campus.

*Saellin * - is going to ask questions around campus to see if he can find out more information on what Delvron was up to.

*Drigg & Karmana* - going to go to The Chamber of Messengers and try and speak with Patron Helcondate about Delvron's assignments and anything else they can find.

*Tome * - Going to the library to research further on the convergences and the flesh-like mirror peices

*Sven* - Going to try and locate that address in Wroat.

*ALL* - meeting back up around dinner time.


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 22, 2008)

Aye sir!

I will post him leaving to do that anon.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Mar 22, 2008)

Looks good to me.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Mar 22, 2008)

Yup.  Se'ket would also like to find a way to get some authority from the Matron or other person to possibly talk to the _city_ guards, but that will probably be at a slightly later time.  A simple note from some university muckity-muck or something like that, nothing major.


----------



## Starman (Mar 23, 2008)

Looks about right to me.


----------



## Velmont (Mar 23, 2008)

I think it is that.


----------



## Mista Collins (Mar 24, 2008)

IC post put up. Sorry for the delay. 

I did not expect you guys to split up like that and follow all leads at once. The reason: I am used to DMing a group that will do whatever possible not split up in fear that I might take advantage of that. I think they are a little timid from another DM that used to run our games.


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 24, 2008)

Hehe

I don't think we, as a group IC, are in 'crisis mode' thinking at the moment. I know Tome doesn't see this as more than an intellectual curiosity, rather than a potential source of personal danger.


----------



## Starman (Mar 25, 2008)

Mista Collins said:
			
		

> IC post put up. Sorry for the delay.
> 
> I did not expect you guys to split up like that and follow all leads at once. The reason: I am used to DMing a group that will do whatever possible not split up in fear that I might take advantage of that. I think they are a little timid from another DM that used to run our games.




So, are you going to "take advantage of that" MC?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Mar 25, 2008)

This is one of the things I love about PbP games, you can do that, and the others players don't have to wait for Mike the Mage to get done with his questioning the sage so Roger the Rogue can go talk to the fence.  It's one of the great advantages to the medium.


----------



## Mista Collins (Mar 26, 2008)

Starman said:
			
		

> So, are you going to "take advantage of that" MC?




Naw... not this early on


----------



## Mista Collins (Mar 27, 2008)

How do you guys want to handle action points? Here are my thoughts. 

When there is a roll any of the PCs would normally handle (attacks, saves, majority of the skills, etc), just let me know at what threshold you would want to use an action point. For example, Mr. Fighter has a +5 attack bonus. In battle, he let's me know that if his attack roll (after modifiers is under 15, but over 11), that he wants to use an action point. That way, if the roll is too low or high, he doesn't waste an action point.

I figure rolls where the player wouldn't normal know the results (spot, listen, hide, move silently, disguise, bluff, etc), wouldn't warrant the use of an action point.

What are everyone's thoughts on this? I am now accepting comments, concerns, suggestions, and delicious recipes. All death threats can be fowarded to my enemies.


----------



## Starman (Mar 27, 2008)

I think your suggestion is reasonable, MC. I vote we go with it.


----------



## Velmont (Mar 27, 2008)

Too sad that I can't use an action point on a disguise roll


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Mar 27, 2008)

Sounds like good action point use for battle.  Though in my face-to-face group people do use action points even for things they don't know the results of, like what Balance DC they'll need or how well they're Bluffing someone.  If they get like say... a 13, sometimes they'll burn an action point just to hopefully be certain they'll cross the bridge or tell a convincing lie.  It allows those people that perhaps wouldn't use the combative action points as much to get some extra use out of their points.

Also, I'll submit a delcious recipie!

*Gooey Dip*
2 medium cans of Hormel chili, no beans
1 medium container of sour cream
Shredded cheddar cheese

Preheat oven to 350 degrees.  Spread chili in bottom of 9x13" pan (basic brownie pan).  Spread sour cream over that.  Cover with as much cheese as you like (the more the better!).  Bake for 15-20 minutes or until the cheese bubbles.  Scoop out with a big spoon or ladle, put into bowls, serve with tortilla chips.  Yum!  

Reheats really well in the microwave, though keep your bowl covered.  You can easily increase the size of the recipie by adding more and more ingredients (three cans of chili instead of two, large sour cream instead of medium), just as long as they cook all the way through, it's all good.


----------



## Mista Collins (Mar 27, 2008)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> *Gooey Dip*
> 2 medium cans of Hormel chili, no beans
> 1 medium container of sour cream
> Shredded cheddar cheese
> ...




This recipe is a staple at our gaming table. Whenever we get together someone always makes this. It is delicious.


----------



## Mista Collins (Apr 8, 2008)

So we have Drigg, Tome & Karmana going to the Chamber of Messengers? Se'ket going out asking the guards some questions?

What about Sven?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 8, 2008)

Se'ket was also asking about the disintegration circle and whatnot, but no one has clarified that for her.  She (and I) is a little confused about what all people have found in regards to this mystery.


----------



## Starman (Apr 11, 2008)

Well, Drigg has not discovered anything, yet, so I'm not of much help.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 11, 2008)

Ah yes, the circle!

I'll have Tome poke into it.


----------



## Mista Collins (Apr 13, 2008)

I want to apologize to everyone. I haven't been able to keep the pace of the game at what I originally stated before it got started. The Master's program I am in has definitely picked up workload-wise, so I've been buried in Accounting books (Tax Law is the WORST!!). If things seem slow, bear with me.


----------



## Starman (Apr 13, 2008)

That's cool, MC. As long as we know you're still around, I'll still be interested.


----------



## Mista Collins (Apr 15, 2008)

I'm working on getting a post up tonight.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 15, 2008)

Gump happens, work and/or school will kill you.  And if you have to spend your days off shopping for food or doing laundry, or you just need to lie real still for a while, then that's the way the cookie crumbles.  We'll be here when you have a minute!


----------



## Starman (Apr 18, 2008)

You know, Velmont, with all of your sblocks, Saellin is slowly morphing into a mime in my mind's eye.


----------



## Velmont (Apr 21, 2008)

What do you expect from a dragonmarked elf?


----------



## Mista Collins (May 6, 2008)

I hope everyone is still around. I will try and get a post up tonight after my hockey game. We are on a 5 game winning streak and need to redeem ourselves from last season's 3-9-4 record.


----------



## Starman (May 7, 2008)

I'm still around.


----------



## Velmont (May 7, 2008)

Still there. Good luck with your game.


----------



## Shayuri (May 7, 2008)

Mew


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 8, 2008)

Still here.  Posting slower than molasses flowing uphill in Janurary, but by Gum I'm still here!


----------



## Mista Collins (May 13, 2008)

Bad news folks....

I hate to have to do this as I have fully enjoyed running this game and had great ideas for it, but I am going to close it down. With the workload I have at work, along with going back fulltime for my Masters degree and studying for the CPA exam, I am currently swamped with activities outside of EN World and haven't been able to find time to actively keep this game running at the pace I would like or any pace that would be fair to all of you.

I want to thank all of you for showing interest in this and being patient with me the past few weeks as things started to slow down. It doesn't look like any of this will let up for a year or so (when I should be receiving my CPA certification). 

Maybe in a year or so I will see if everyone is still around and pick this back up or hit the "reset" button. I wish you all the best of luck in everything.


----------



## Starman (May 13, 2008)

I understand, MC. Your career is certainly more important than a game. Good luck and best wishes.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 13, 2008)

*Le sigh*

Ah well, best of luck in your employment, studies, and tests.  Try not to overwork!


----------



## Velmont (May 13, 2008)

Thanks Mista.


----------

